# Michael's bulk



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 27, 2005)

School is almost out, and I'm going to try to gain ~15 pounds this summer. I am 150-154 pounds depending on time of day right now. My current split Is
   Monday: chest shoulders abs
   Tuesday: Legs (more quad dominate work) biceps 
   Wednesday: Off
   Thursday: Triceps upper back abs
   Friday: Off
   Saturday:Second leg (more hamstring dominate work) day lower back grip
   Sunday: Off


   Yesterday I did
   Parallel squats: 135x10 185x10 205x8 225xfailure (around 7-8) 225xfailure(about 6) 205x8

   Leg press: 315x10 315x8

   Single leg extentions: drop set started with 60 on each side dropped 10 pounds each time until 10 pounds.

   Calves
 Super setted standing calve raises and seated calve raises: 225 on standing calve raises 90 on seated 20 reps on each machine 3 sets.

   Biceps
   DB curls: 40x10 40x8 35x10 35x10

 I got about 8.5 hours of sleep last night, and ate 3500 calories.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

Good Luck there Brother!!! I'll be keeping an eye on you!!!
Good Lookin w/o there also


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Luck there Brother!!! I'll be keeping an eye on you!!!
> Good Lookin w/o there also


 Thanks.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

Good lookin' program.  Nice to see at least some of the youth of America has a clue about their health.  Good luck with it!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 28, 2005)

8 hours of sleep last night. Work out was triceps lats and abs today.
  Triceps:
  CG bench press: 125x8 135x8 135x7
  Dips: bodyweight+25x10 bodyweight+25x10 bodyweight+25x8 
  CG Push ups until failure

  Lats:
  Bent over rows: 115x10 115x8 115x8 Slow on these
  Pull ups: 10 8 8
  T bar rows: bar+115x9 bar+115x8

  Abs
  Twisting crunches: failure 2 sets
  Machine crunches: 125x10 115x15 115x10

 I saw someone deadlifting for the frist time in my gym (besides me). It was also the worst form I have seen used on any lift, ever.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

Good lookin numbers there Brother!!! Keep the pullups goin too, you'll be happy you did when that "V" taper is kicken!!!  
I hear ya on form, makes ya wanna walk up to them and shake your head.........or just slap 'em!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2005)

I saw a kid doing squats...or at least they started that way.  They finished as more of a good morning that anything.  (He would go down, then straighten his legs but not move the weight at all, leaving him bent over, then come up.)  I didn't want to say anything to him (I didn't want to be "that guy") so I pointed him out to a trainer.  They got him squared away.  Bad form is kinda funny.  Dangerous form is not.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 29, 2005)

8.5 hours of sleep last night. No workout today. Tomorrow is daedlift day, I can't wait.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice to see you starting up a journal here.  3500 calories should do the trick and help you reach 'em goals I'm guessing, hell you're eating 23x your bodyweight!

Nice job on the squats and biceps curls, good show of strength!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 29, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Nice to see you starting up a journal here. 3500 calories should do the trick and help you reach 'em goals I'm guessing, hell you're eating 23x your bodyweight!
> 
> Nice job on the squats and biceps curls, good show of strength!


 Yup, 23x my BW seems to be working very nicely, almost no fat gains in 8 months and 25-30 pounds of LBM. Thanks for the strength compliment.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 29, 2005)

after seeing a few journals, i'm going to start one of my own as soon as i get out of school. That way, it will allow me to keep track of my stats and gains and possibly motivate me just a little bit more (i still love to lift but i do have OFF days)

Good progress so far, you're right about deadlifts..nobody at my gym except me and my brother do them. The worst exercise people never do right is squats. They'll put on 3 45's each side and go down 3 inches. Pathetic.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2005)

Sleep 11 hours. Work out second leg day (hamstring dominate)

 Deadlifts 45x10 135x10 185x8 205x8 235x5 215x6 225x10 (last set killed me, complete max intensity)
 Squats ATF 135x10 185x6
 Leg press 315x10 315x10
 Super set standing and seated calve raises 275 on standing 90 on seated 2 sets
 Shrugs 135x8 135x10
 Grip work 315x 15 seconds 315x10 seconds then got to tired and had to stop.

 I got 245x5 last week on deadlifts, but this is the frist time I got 225x10.
 I have to do my standing calve raises with the smith machine and one of those areobic steps. I must have had the step too close or something, because I hurt my back. I stopped as soon as I felt slight pain, so it's not bad and should be able to squat on tuesday. I was pretty pissed though, I try my best to use prefect form on deadlifts and squats so I don't hurt myself, and I hurt my back on standing calve raises. Oh well, at least it's not bad.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2005)

Heya bud good lookin w/o!  Your a strong little bugga!!

Looks like your determined...glad to see someone in this world is lol.  Ya got your priorities in order and 3 months to reach your goal...best of luck to ya bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2005)

Sucks to hear about the low back....make sure you rest it up and don't push it.  If its still bothering you don't do anything to hurt it more.  Your young so you will heal fast but no one is superman!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2005)

BIG numbers there Brother!!! Great lookin w/o!!! Take care of that back though, are you okay?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sucks to hear about the low back....make sure you rest it up and don't push it. If its still bothering you don't do anything to hurt it more. Your young so you will heal fast but no one is superman!


  This has accually happened to me before, I squated with bad form when I frist started and really hurt my back. It's my upper back though. I am going to wait until there is no pain at all to start working out again, I just expect to ready on monday. Thanks for the support.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> BIG numbers there Brother!!! Great lookin w/o!!! Take care of that back though, are you okay?


 Yup, should be good by the next workout.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

That's some pretty impressive LBM gains in a short time.  Well done!

 Take care of that back.  Mine flares up every now and then, and it sucks.  The best thing to do is take it easy on lifts that put stress on it for a few days.  You'll be back at it in no time.


----------



## reg56 (May 1, 2005)

Hey man, definitely glad to see you've started a journal.  I have a lot of respect for you.  You are a smart kid, and the most determined and matured 15-year-old I've seen.  I know we're only 2 years apart, but damn, if you continue doing what you are now, you'll be one big, ripped dude.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2005)

thanks guys, I hope I can keep gaining like this.

 11.5 hours of sleep last night, and my back feels better. I think I will go the the gym tomorrow because I'm just doing chest and shoulders.


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Yup, few things a good night's sleep won't help.  I've got a little hitch between my shoulder blades from Friday, so I popped a couple of anti-inflams before bed.  Problem is my new stack is still fresh to my system, so I didn't fall asleep until around 2am.  So, only 6 hours for mine, but feels better.  I can only imagine what 11.5 would do for it...


----------



## Alaric (May 1, 2005)

Nice job on deadlifts.  Hope the back starts feeling 100% better soon!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2005)

Only got about 7.5 hours of sleep last night. I have serious leg/back DOMS. My back injury is almost 100%. I'm going to work out today in about 1.5 hours.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2005)

Worked out chest, shoulders, and abs today. 40 minute work out. 
*Chest

*Bottom half of bench press (the opposite of lock-outs): 135x9 135x7 (little help on the last one) 135x6 (help on the last one)

 DB press: 55x6

 DB incline: 45x10 (4 count on the excentric 3 on the concentric) pushed really hard on that set 45x8 same count.

 DB pull overs: 40x10 just for a strech.


*Shoulders

*Military press: 75x8 really intense set 75x7 4 count on ex. 3 on con. again.

 DB press: 30x10 really intense 30x8 same count as above

 Lateral raises (machine): 65x8 65x8
*

 Abs
 Machine crunches 110x15 110x13 110x10
 Twisting crunches failure on three sets

*My bottom bench movement went up from last week by a few reps. A good workout.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Congrats on the extra reps!!! Solid looking w/o there Brother School!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2005)

Good lookin workout man.  Glad to hear the reps are up!  Thats always a plus cause you know your def gettin stronger!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2005)

Sleep 8.5 hours. About 4000 calories yesterday (I ate a whole pizza)
 I did legs and biceps today. 

 Legs
 ATF slow squats: 135x12 stayed at the bottom of the movement for a 5 count on some of these 155x10 did the same thing 155x9 same thing. Had to go very light today.

 Hack squat: 150x10 240x10 240x11

 Single leg extentions: 1 dropset started at 65 (each leg) and dropped 5 pound intervals.

 Calves on hack squat:  315x15 315x20 315x15


 Biceps

 Preacher curls: 40x10 60x8

 EZ bar curls 60x10 60x8 


 I went really light on my leg stuff today because of my back. I'm not going to work out anymore, until my back is better. I hurt it worse on my squats. This week was also supposed to be a shock week, so this isn't my normal routine. 

 Also, because of my back, this was one of the worst workouts I ever had. The intensity sucked and I was in pain. Oh, well I'll be been in about a week. I will still log sleep and calories though.


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there, Watch out for that back, I'm goin through a sore back right now too!!!
Pizza?..........PIZZA!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Pizza?..........PIZZA!!!


 Ya,  but it was like my first cheat meal in about a month.


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

mmm..pizza....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Ya,  but it was like my first cheat meal in about a month.


Damn straight bud!!!  You enjoy LOL.

I just found a place that makes a pizza 2 3/4 feet in diameter, 13 mozarella sticks, and a 2 liter soda for $20.  I am gonna try and hit it up this weekend and see if I can polish it all off solo LOL.  I will have to take a picture of that LOL.


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn straight bud!!!  You enjoy LOL.
> 
> I just found a place that makes a pizza 2 3/4 feet in diameter, 13 mozarella sticks, and a 2 liter soda for $20. I am gonna try and hit it up this weekend and see if I can polish it all off solo LOL. I will have to take a picture of that LOL.


 Holy mother of mozarella!  That's a ton of food!  Do they deliver?  To Missouri?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn straight bud!!!  You enjoy LOL.
> 
> I just found a place that makes a pizza 2 3/4 feet in diameter, 13 mozarella sticks, and a 2 liter soda for $20. I am gonna try and hit it up this weekend and see if I can polish it all off solo LOL. I will have to take a picture of that LOL.


 That's 855 square inches of pizza. Good luck lol. I got 8.5 hours of sleep last night and about 3700 calories.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 4, 2005)

impressive numbers for a 15 year old


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Holy mother of mozarella!  That's a ton of food!  Do they deliver?  To Missouri?


No delivery I dont think it fits in their cars LOL.  Me and my friend ordered one today and I ate half.  This was after a full lunch then on his way down to the firehouse I had 2 bagels while I was waiting.  I could def do an entire pie by myself if I ate half with no problems.  I forced myself to stop so I wouldn't overeat lol.

One day I'll do it again but pizza once a week is enough.  Gotta watch with that stuff lol.


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No delivery I dont think it fits in their cars LOL. Me and my friend ordered one today and I ate half. This was after a full lunch then on his way down to the firehouse I had 2 bagels while I was waiting. I could def do an entire pie by myself if I ate half with no problems. I forced myself to stop so I wouldn't overeat lol.
> 
> One day I'll do it again but pizza once a week is enough.  Gotta watch with that stuff lol.


 I can see the post now...

 "Hey guys...missed my workout today.  I ate the entire table sized pizza alone last week, and like it so much I had another last night.  Then today, we got a call at the firehouse and I got stuck in the floor hole trying to slide down the pole.  They had to use the jaws of life to get me out, but I had to wait until everyone else got back from the fire, which took a while because it got out of hand while everyone was going down the stairs because I was blocking the pole.

 Anyway, they banned me from the pole hole, which is fine because being stuck there led to some intestinal discomfort.  While I was sitting there in my own  I thought Man, I shouldn't have gotten the third layer of cheese on the second pie.  Oh well, live and learn...DB."


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I can see the post now...
> 
> "Hey guys...missed my workout today.  I ate the entire table sized pizza alone last week, and like it so much I had another last night.  Then today, we got a call at the firehouse and I got stuck in the floor hole trying to slide down the pole.  They had to use the jaws of life to get me out, but I had to wait until everyone else got back from the fire, which took a while because it got out of hand while everyone was going down the stairs because I was blocking the pole.
> 
> Anyway, they banned me from the pole hole, which is fine because being stuck there led to some intestinal discomfort.  While I was sitting there in my own  I thought Man, I shouldn't have gotten the third layer of cheese on the second pie.  Oh well, live and learn...DB."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I can see the post now...
> 
> "Hey guys...missed my workout today. I ate the entire table sized pizza alone last week, and like it so much I had another last night. Then today, we got a call at the firehouse and I got stuck in the floor hole trying to slide down the pole. They had to use the jaws of life to get me out, but I had to wait until everyone else got back from the fire, which took a while because it got out of hand while everyone was going down the stairs because I was blocking the pole.
> 
> Anyway, they banned me from the pole hole, which is fine because being stuck there led to some intestinal discomfort. While I was sitting there in my own  I thought Man, I shouldn't have gotten the third layer of cheese on the second pie.  Oh well, live and learn...DB."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2005)

I got 8.5 hours of sleep ast night and about 3300 calories.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 8, 2005)

I ate a lot yesterday, I would say about 4300 calories. 11 hours of sleep. My back has no pain anymore, I will return to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I ate a lot yesterday, I would say about 4300 calories. 11 hours of sleep. My back has no pain anymore, I will return to the gym tomorrow.


...damn you sound like me.  I slept all damn day today lol the entire day is wasted but I enjoyed the hell out of it.

Glad to hear the back is well...give it hell in the gym now!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 8, 2005)

talk about sleep

I sleep like 13 hours on the weekends

11:00 pm - 12 in the afternoon (saturday night only) Every night from mon-fri i get up for school at 6 am so i only get 6-7 hours of sleep. I have work at 10 am on saturday morning so i get 9 hours of sleep. It sucks


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> talk about sleep
> 
> I sleep like 13 hours on the weekends
> 
> 11:00 pm - 12 in the afternoon (saturday night only) Every night from mon-fri i get up for school at 6 am so i only get 6-7 hours of sleep. I have work at 10 am on saturday morning so i get 9 hours of sleep. It sucks


I dont have a problem living on 3 hours of sleep the entire week but one day out of that week I will sleep the entire day.  If I get 6 hours I'm fine to go all day.  My sleeping is weird i don't need much sleep for me to be up and about but after a long time of getting no sleep by body shuts down and I don't do a damn thing all day but sleep lol.  I just counted the hours I slept today and it was a total of 14.


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Gosh, I remember the days of 12 hour sleep sessions...I called it college.  Now that I have a wife and kid, I'm happy to get 7.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Gosh, I remember the days of 12 hour sleep sessions...I called it college.  Now that I have a wife and kid, I'm happy to get 7.


Gotta love college lol....lots of sleep on the weekends and girls girls girls


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gotta love college lol....lots of sleep on the weekends and girls girls girls


 Well, lots of sleep anyway...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 9, 2005)

Finally back in the gym.
*CHEST

*bottom part of bench press: 135x7 135x6 135x6 (help on the last one)
  These had lower rest intervals than normal, about one and a half minutes. Couldn't get the 8th rep on the frist set.

  DB press: 55x7 very hard for me. It must have taken 10 seconds to get the last one up.

  Incline DB press: 45x11 again barly got it. 1 min rest 45x8 1 min rest 45x8. I was shaking on the last few reps.

  DB pull overs: 40x10 40x10 went slow and light on these, there for more of a stretch. (I don't even count them as sets)

*SHOULDERS

*Military press: 65x10 75x8 85x5 (needed help o the last one and lost feeling in my shoulders for a few seconds) 1.5 min rests

  DB press: 35x7 shaking on the last one

  Lateral machine raises: 80x8 80x9 80x11 I don't know why, but they got easier. Under one minute rests for these.

*ABS*

  Machine crunches: 110x15 115x20 110x15
  Twisting crunches (no weight): 2 sets of failure

  Work out time was very short, but very intense. That was one of the shortest work outs I ever did.

 I got little sleep last night, I have no idea why. I kept waking up but I wasn't tried today.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Brother Michael, thats a Dynamite w/o there!!! Keep it up, lookin really good!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 9, 2005)

I forgot to say, I weighted in at 156 after my work-out. That is the heaviest I have ever been. I look slightly more ripped than ever too, so I know I'm not gaining fat.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Awesome!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Good lookin w/o, hater.  Congrats on the weight gain!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 10, 2005)

I only took six days off and my weight has suffered already. This usually happens though, so I should be back to normal next week.

   Legs


   ATF squats: 135x10 185x8 185x7 185x6 185x5 185x5

   Single leg extentions dropset: started at 65 for each leg and dropped ten pounds every 8 reps until 35 pounds.

 Leg press: 315x11 (on the 8th rep my legs started going numb on rep 10 I couldn't feel from my ass to my toes. Then I did one more)

   Biceps

 Seated curls ( I couldn't stand): 40x6 35x8 35x7 I couldn't do anymore, my biceps were fatiqued from legs. I think I'm going to do them first from now on.

 I couldn't have done calves today. I could feel a slight pressure on my upper back still, so I did ATF and was fine. Got 8.5, maybe 9 hours of sleep. Around 3800 calories. (Had some junk food yesterday, but I'm not to worried about gaining fat) Very intense work-out. I rarely do ATF squats and they were killing me. I get the feeling I am going to be very sore tomorrow. My chest is much more sore than usual today.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2005)

yea i do ATF squats every once in a while. I stick with parallel only to avoid injury and severe soreness.

Quick question, what is a dropset? I know that a superset is like doing one exercise (say 3 sets) and then quickly doing another exercise with no rest.

Never bothered to find out what a drop set was so could u explain?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 10, 2005)

It is when you do an exercise and after 8 reps or how ever many you are doing, you drop the weight and do 8 more with out stoping, then do it again until you can't do anymore, or you get to 0. So I did single leg extentions like this:
  65x8 (no break) 55x8 (no break) 45x8 (no break) 35x8


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2005)

Good lookin squats there bro....don't worry give it a week and you'll be back to normal.


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

I agree with Brother Bolt!!! Killer w/o there Brother


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2005)

ahh i see, i knew it was something like that



> It is when you do an exercise and after 8 reps or how ever many you are doing, you drop the weight and do 8 more with out stoping, then do it again until you can't do anymore, or you get to 0. So I did single leg extentions like this:
> 65x8 (no break) 55x8 (no break) 45x8 (no break) 35x8



Which one do you like more? Which is tougher?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 10, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Which one do you like more? Which is tougher?


 I like super sets more. Drop sets are for more of a pump.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Gosh, I remember the days of 12 hour sleep sessions...I called it college. Now that I have a wife and kid, I'm happy to get 7.


 Anymore, when I sleep in I tend to feel lazy the rest of the day. Anymore than 9 hours of sleep is too much for me. 7-8 is perfect.

 Also, Michael, looking good on the ATF squats. 185 is pretty impressive


----------



## Musclebeach (May 10, 2005)

I cant believe your 15 (freshman or sophomore?)!  The 15 year olds that workout at my school are the smallest tiniest pieces of shit ever.  I dont think I have seen any of them do more then 2 minutes of honest hard lifting, the entire year.  

Awesome numbers man, keep blowing it up!

-Jeff.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> I cant believe your 15 (freshman or sophomore?)! The 15 year olds that workout at my school are the smallest tiniest pieces of shit ever. I dont think I have seen any of them do more then 2 minutes of honest hard lifting, the entire year.
> 
> Awesome numbers man, keep blowing it up!
> 
> -Jeff.


 I'm a freshman. Thanks man, the kids at my gym are the same way. They always argue with me too.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 11, 2005)

argue about what?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> argue about what?


 Weight lifting stuff. Like steroids and proper lifting/form.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2005)

I forgot to say, 8.5 hours of sleep. 3500 calories.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 12, 2005)

Triceps
    CG bench: 135x8 135x7 135x6 needed a little help on the last rep with all of them

    Dips: BW+25x10 BW+30x8 BW+30x7

    Rope pull downs: drop set 40x8 37.5x8 30x8 27.5x10 20x10 static hold with 50 for 20 seconds.

   Lats

 Bent rows: 95x10 (to see if my back was ok) 115x10 115x10 125x9 was scared to go heavy on these. I could feel a slight pain were I hurt my back. I went very slow on these.

   Lat pull downs: 105x10 120x7 120x7

   One arm DB rows: 40x10 50x8 50x7

 I didn't feel like doing abs today. When I got in the locker room after my work out, I saw some kid I knew from school. He pulled out a bottle of 1-test. I didn't say anything to him because I'm not fried with him (I barely know him) but damn, he is only 16.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there bud!  Be carefull with that back don't re-injure it!

Fuckin 1-test.  Gotta love kids these days!!!  Some people are just clueless I guess.  I'm going on 20 and I would never think of doing that shit....I thought about it really hard one day and decided not to....best choice of my life!


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

I agree.  I guess I can understand athletes looking for an edge with millions of $ on the line, but for an amatuer, or even a kid whose body is already overflowing with testosterone, I just don't get it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 16, 2005)

All of the rest intervals were like 1 minute today, that's less than I do usually.
 Chest:
 All DB's today (I just felt like it for some reason) so all barbell next week
 DB flat press 55x9 60x9 60x7 60x6

 DB incline press: 45x9 50x8 50x8 At this point I almost threw up, I still feel sick now.

 DB pull overs: 40x10 40x9

 Shoulders

 Military press: 85x8 95x5 (needed help on the last one) PR on this by a lot. 

 DB shoulder press: 35x9 35x7

 Lateral machine raises: 80x8 80x7 80x7 

 Abs
 I almost didn't do abs today, because I felt sick but I didn't do them my last workout when I was supposed to so I needed too.

 Twisting crunches: 3 sets of failure

 Machine crunches: 110x15 125x9 125x8

 Work out time was about 25-30 minutes
 I have never felt like throwing up before, this must have been a really good work out because I was fine before the gym. My chest triceps and shoulders are sore already (20 minutes after work out completion)


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2005)

Great w/o Brother Michael!!! Hows the back feelin?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o Brother Michael!!! Hows the back feelin?


 It's accually still a little sore, so I'm going to do ATF squats again.


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

Nothing like trying not to pass out in the shower after a tough w/o.  Well done!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 17, 2005)

Got 8 hours of sleep last night, 3500 calories. I started to not eat any sugar because I'm going on a cruise in a few weeks. I can loose about 2% bodyfat in a few weeks just by cutting out sugar. Going to do legs today, I think I'll do more leg press than squats today sense my upper body is so sore from yesterday.


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Sounds good, just watch your back Brother!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 17, 2005)

Legs

 ATF squats: 135x10 185x7 (I don't know what happened here) 185x10 195x8 195x7 (1.5 minute rest intervals until the last set, with I did a full recovery because I couldn't have done it with 1.5 minutes) 200x7 PR for ATF

 Leg press: 315x8 315x9 315x7 1.5 minute rests again, I was surprised I got 7 on the last set because I barely got the first one.

  Calves on a seated calve machine (the one were you keep your legs extended) 270x10 310x8 310x7 310x7


  Biceps

  Seated DB curls: 40x6 40x6 35x8 35x7 

 Great work out today. PR on ATF squats. I felt stronger the more sets I did, I think it was mental though. My back was a little sore but it didn't bother me. I hope I can deadlift this week.


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Dynamite job!!! Congrats on the PR my Brother!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 17, 2005)

Nice job on the PR.  Thank god your doing legs!! I never did them until the end of my soph year... what a duffus!!

-Jeff.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 17, 2005)

I never did them until this year (senior) ! 

 BTW, squats are looking solid MT.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 18, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> Thank god your doing legs!!
> 
> -Jeff.


 I accually used to train just my legs and not upper body lol. I ran track and only cared about my legs.


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

How goes it Brother Michael?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 18, 2005)

Going pretty good. Getting ready for final exams, which shouldn't be to much of a problem. My legs are killing my though. How are you bro?


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Doin Good, thanks for askin!!! Good luck on your Finals   
Legs are sore too, they have a way of staying that way!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 18, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I accually used to train just my legs and not upper body lol. I ran track and only cared about my legs.



Wow, the is totally the opposite of 99% of novice lifters, thats awesome bro.  Keep blowing it up.

-Jeff.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2005)

Heya man AWSOME w/o bro!!!  Killer squats!!

Hows life...what finals do ya have to prep for?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 19, 2005)

Tripceps

 CG bench: 135x8 140x7 PR for like 3 minutes 145x6 PR again

 Dips: BW+30x9 BW+35x7 (PR) BWx35x6

 Rope pull downs: 50x6 felt like I didn't need to do any more sets at this point

 Lats

 My back gets sore were I hurt it easy now, so I couldn't do bent over rows today, because of the squats on tuesday.

 Pull ups: BWx9 BWx8 BWx7

 One arm rows: 45x10 50x8 50x7 

 Great tricep work out terrible back work out. I am going to add cleans to this day when I go to Pittsburg and get someone to show me how. Which will be in 2 weeks. I didn't do abs today I'll do them later though.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man AWSOME w/o bro!!!  Killer squats!!
> 
> Hows life...what finals do ya have to prep for?


 I have a state test in Geometry and English 1, and a final from a teacher in science and art 1. I'm don't think I need to study for Math, English or Art though.


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Thats a pretty good lookin w/o there, Don't be so hard on yourself!!! Take care of that back too!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2005)

Hey man glad to hear thosr finals are gonna be cake if you dont need to study.

Congrats on the PR's!!!  Way to go man.  Rest that back up nice and get healed up.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 19, 2005)

> when I go to Pittsburg and get someone to show me how



why are you going there to have someone show you how? Is he a pro BB?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 19, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> why are you going there to have someone show you how? Is he a pro BB?


 He has been powerlifting for 20 years and I trust him to show me the right form. Cleans are very easy to get hurt on.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 20, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> He has been powerlifting for 20 years and I trust him to show me the right form. Cleans are very easy to get hurt on.




Good idea on letting him show you.  Make sure you read up on it first so you know the whole routine then just let him help you with the finishing touches.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2005)

I got 11 hours of sleep, and 3800 calories yesterday. I'm going to do deadlifts for the first time in two weeks today, if my back can handle it.


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

Good luck with it.  Don't press your back too much.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I got 11 hours of sleep, and 3800 calories yesterday. I'm going to do deadlifts for the first time in two weeks today, if my back can handle it.


Wow 11 hours LOL you can tell its saturday heh.  

G'lcuk witht he deads...just stay light for the next week or two.  Even it it feels better dont push it just yet.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2005)

Well, I warmed up for deads and could feel some pain so I didn't do any.
 I don't usually work out this close to waking up, so it was hard to work out today. It was an OK day for being so tired.

 ATF Squats with a 3/2/2 tempo:135x10 185x7 185x6 185x6 long rests.
 Leg press same tempo: 315x8 315x7 315x6 I didn't do as many sets of squats as usual, so I could do the same weight with a slower tempo.
 Static barbell holds: 315x10 (seconds) 365x10 365x10 PR I always do deads before these, so I was able to do 50 pounds heavier today.

 If you don't know what tempo is its how many seconds you take on the eccentric/pause/concentric portion of a lift.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2005)

I just took measurements, and from just 20 days ago my 
  arms: + 1/4 an inch
  thighs:1/4 an inch
  forearms: almost 1/4 an inch
  calves: 1/4 an inch
  chest: 1/2 an inch
  waiste: I just ate so I need to wait to measure this.
  glutes:1/2 an inch

 Weight up 6-7 pounds. I was surprized how much I grew in 20 days, I think my test. levels are going up. I usually do my strength increase too, but I haven't done regular bench parallel squats or deads sence I last recorded it, so next week I'll do strength increase. I don't max out though, I do it by reps. I.E. bench was 135x8 is now 145x8.


 Also, because I already gained 6-7 pounds I am going for 20-25 pounds over the summer. (which means only 14-19 pounds to go now)


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

Great returns on the short term investment.  Should make your summer goals well within reach!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 22, 2005)

I got around 4000 calories yesterday because I ate out. 10 hours of sleep.
 9 days until the cruise, so I need to do no cheat meals/sugar. Going to keep it at around 3300 calories.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there bud!  Killer static holds god damn!!  I will be starting those next week still debating the grip I want to use.  Do you use a double overhand or the one over one under grip?

Goals are coming along nicely...congrats on the increases!!!  Keep up the good work and enjoy that cruise!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 22, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there bud! Killer static holds god damn!! I will be starting those next week still debating the grip I want to use. Do you use a double overhand or the one over one under grip?
> 
> Goals are coming along nicely...congrats on the increases!!! Keep up the good work and enjoy that cruise!


 I used an under over, same with dead lifts.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2005)

9 hours of sleep last night. Only one more day of school left. Around 3300 calories yesterday. I am already tired of eating so clean, good thing it's only for 8 more days.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 23, 2005)

> 9 hours of sleep last night. Only one more day of school left. Around 3300 calories yesterday. I am already tired of eating so clean, good thing it's only for 8 more days.



1 day left for a sophmore? Damn, i am a senior and our last day is may 31st with finals june 1-3. The lower classmen get out june 22nd. Sucks.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> 1 day left for a sophmore? Damn, i am a senior and our last day is may 31st with finals june 1-3. The lower classmen get out june 22nd. Sucks.


 Our seniors got out 3 days before us. All schools go 180 days a year though, we go back to school before you. (Also I'm a freshman)


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Brother Michael, hows it goin?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2005)

Chest

 BB bench press for the first time in 4 weeks: 135x9 145x6 145x6 (help on the last one) I can probably do better next week, because I took a month off.

 DB bench press: 55x6

 Incline DB press: 50x7 50x6 50x6


 Shoulders

 DB military press: 40x6 40x7 40x6

 Laterial machine raises: 80x10 95x8 95x7

 Abs- the normal


 I dropped a little volume this week, I just felt like I had done enough. I am going to change my split soon. Either next week or the week after. I train movements and bodyparts, so I put the movement and the bodyparts I do with that movement. I going to start doing:
 Monday-cleans back triceps 
 Tuesday-squats quads calves shoulders
 Wednesday-off
 Thursday-bench press chest biceps abs
 Friday-off
 Saturday-deadlift hamstrings calves
 Sunday-off

 I cycle RI's every week, and change tempo spuraticly. Going to be doing ATF squats for the next 2 months. Going to do deadlifts off of plates for a little while too.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Michael, hows it goin?


 Very well, one more day of school and then I can get some extra sleep. I think my cleaner eating made me drop some water too, so I look more defined already. How have you been arch?


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Sounds good, any pics anytime soon? Been real busy, went to the Show Me Naturals over the weekend, My Sister took 1st overall in the Figure competition, so was pretty excited about that!!! Other than my daughter and  w/o, I really have no life


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

Nice work, Hater.  Yup, 'bout time to start changing the routine, I feel it too...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds good, any pics anytime soon? Been real busy, went to the Show Me Naturals over the weekend, My Sister took 1st overall in the Figure competition, so was pretty excited about that!!! Other than my daughter and w/o, I really have no life


 Yea, I'll take an arm pic tonight or tomorrow, and a ab/chest shot after the gym tomorrow. I look my best right after I workout. I can get someone to take a back shot soon too. Legs I still don't want to post because my quads are small.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2005)

I got the back shot, and I can't get a good arm shot today so I'll get it tomorrow. The back shot looks photoshopped, because it had to crop it 3 times. I also reflected one side over the other, because I didn't spread my left side correctly.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2005)

Man, I love ATF squats. They feel so much better than parallel.
 Legs

 ATF squats: 185x10 205x7 (PR) 205x5 I failed on the 6th rep 195x5 failed on 6 again 185x7 

 On leg press I thought the sled weighed 45, but it weighs 60, so I just gained 15 pounds on all my leg presses.
 Leg press: 330x12 (PR) 380x6  I almost passed out (seriously) those were so hard.
 I did calves because someone was on the leg extensions.
 Seated calve raises knees bent 90 degrees: 90x15 180x5 (too heavy) 140x8
 Seated calve raises knees slightly bent: 370x10 370x8 370x6
 single leg extensions:70 (each leg)x10 80x10


 Biceps

 DB curls: 40x9 (PR) 40x7 40x6 35x8

 I took pictures, but they turned out bad, so I will take them now.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> On leg press I thought the sled weighed 45, but it weighs 60, so I just gained 15 pounds on all my leg presses.



Well you just taught me something new, i thought the sled was 45 too... How much is the T-Bar(for rows)? i assumed 45 on that as well


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 24, 2005)

is this the sled you're talking about?

if it is, then i guess i need to add 15 pounds too!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Well you just taught me something new, i thought the sled was 45 too... How much is the T-Bar(for rows)? i assumed 45 on that as well


 T bar I don't have at my gym, I'm not sure.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> is this the sled you're talking about?
> 
> if it is, then i guess i need to add 15 pounds too!


 Yup, that's the sled.


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

Brother Michael, thanks for the info on the sled, I had no idea!!! Pics look awesome, back really looks great!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Pics look awesome, back really looks great!!!


 Thanks arch.


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

So, you guys are adding the wieght of the sled and t-bar your lift numbers?  Why?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> So, you guys are adding the wieght of the sled and t-bar your lift numbers? Why?


 I figure it's the same as adding the weight of the  bar to your bench press.


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I figure it's the same as adding the weight of the  bar to your bench press.


 I guess so...I just never thought about it because it is part of the machine, where as the BB is not.  Do you add the bar weight on Smith machine presses?  I don't.  I just figure it is part of the machine.  Just a different was of looking at it, I guess.  It all comes out the same, right?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Do you add the bar weight on Smith machine presses? I don't. I just figure it is part of the machine. Just a different was of looking at it, I guess. It all comes out the same, right?


 I never do smith machine anything, but I would add it if I did. But yea, you are right everything comes out the same.


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

I'm not gonna add it, just interesting to know I lifted 15 more pounds than I thought. Gives me sorta a confidence boost, ya know!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 24, 2005)

> I guess so...I just never thought about it because it is part of the machine, where as the BB is not. Do you add the bar weight on Smith machine presses? I don't. I just figure it is part of the machine. Just a different was of looking at it, I guess. It all comes out the same, right?



i think the same way, i only add the BB weight..no machines but an extra 15 pounds is pretty good.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 24, 2005)

Im going to add it, it sounds better to me, and im not a bodybuilder im an athlete, and its all about numbers


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Lookin good buddy!  Some solid lifts there...awsome atf squats.  I am gona be changing up my leg routine and throwing my squats to the end of my w/o.  Gonna do some power tec squats with a really narrow stance then some leg presses then try some bb squats.  I want to see how that works out for me b/c my back was starting to get tweaked by em so I want to go lighter.

Awsome pics mna....you back has really changed aloit!!  You have a really nice V going there...looks like you've added some serious mass in that pic.  Same with the arms.  C'mon take one of the legs bro...they can't be that bad.  Mine are only like 29" and I still take pics of em lol.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> C'mon take one of the legs bro...they can't be that bad. Mine are only like 29" and I still take pics of em lol.


 That's bigger than my waist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will post a picture of my legs at the end of my summer bulk for sure, maybe before. Also, what is a tec squat?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2005)

11 hours of sleep last night, 3200 calories. I'm going to try and get my ab pics up by tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

OK, you have to stop posting these 11 hours of sleep.  You're killing me.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, you have to stop posting these 11 hours of sleep.  You're killing me.


 Accually, because school is out now...it's going to be 10+ hours for the next 3-4 months.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 25, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Accually, because school is out now...it's going to be 10+ hours for the next 3-4 months.



I wish i could stay asleep that long... even if i have nothing to do i find myself waking up at the 6th or 7th hour of sleep... a nap during the day though sometimes


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> That's bigger than my waist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Power tec squats is like a machine squat.  Its similar to a standing calf raise machine where you are standing only you load the weight on to bars sticking out of the sides and you just squat with the wight on your shoulders.  Go to gwcatons journal he has a pic of it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 26, 2005)

I learned how to do cleans highpulls snatches push press and jerks today, so I was tired for the rest of my workout. It was also a different gym than I'm used to.

Triceps

close grip bench: 135x6 135x5 135x5

dips: BW+25x7 BW+25x8 BWx17

I am going to do lats on saturday, and shoulders again tomorrow.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I learned how to do cleans highpulls snatches push press and jerks today, so I was tired for the rest of my workout. It was also a different gym than I'm used to.
> 
> Triceps
> 
> ...



Why did you learn those? Are you planning to play a sport?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 26, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Why did you learn those? Are you planning to play a sport?


 No, I plan on adding cleans to my routine. I just learned the other stuff so I would know.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 26, 2005)

Oh, i was just wondering because cleans aren't very beneficial for adding on mass, they're more a traditional "functional" or power lift, people will argue over their effectiveness in any category (bodybuilding, functionality) however, i like them so ..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 26, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Oh, i was just wondering because cleans aren't very beneficial for adding on mass, they're more a traditional "functional" or power lift, people will argue over their effectiveness in any category (bodybuilding, functionality) however, i like them so ..


 Ya, I'm doing them for strength more than mass.


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

How goes it Brother Michael?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2005)

Just as long as you eat enough cals and you hypertrophy the muscles they will grow...no matter what ya do bud!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How goes it Brother Michael?


 Good, I'm up here at my dad's. The gym has way better atmosphere. I'm about to go train with an almost pro natural bodybuilder. The cruise is coming soon too!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just as long as you eat enough cals and you hypertrophy the muscles they will grow...no matter what ya do bud!


 You're right, but the degree and speed of which my muscles grow does corralate to the type of training. That's why I'm not doing many olympic lifting. The TUT isn't optimal for building mass.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 27, 2005)

I decided to do lats today, because I wont have enough time tomorrow.

Shoulders

Military press: 95x6 95x7 95x6

DB press: 35x10 35x8

Lateral raises: 15(each hand)x10 20x7 15x9


Lats

Bent over rows: 95x10 145x7 (PR)145x5 95x10

Pull downs: 100x10 110x8 120x6

One arm rows: 50x10 55x9 55x8

Natalis pull overs: 50x10 60x9 70x8  All tempo's were 2/0/2

abs

twisting crunches

Pretty good work out. I decided to change up my routine next week, though I can't log anything because I will be on a cruise.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 27, 2005)

Monday-cleans shoulders back 
Tuesday-squats triceps quads/hamstrings calves
Wednesday-off
Thursday-bench press chest biceps abs
Friday-off
Saturday-deadlift hamstrings/quads calves
Sunday-off

This will be my new split after tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

Solid w/o there Brother Michael, and I like your new split!!! Have fun on the cruise. What Cruise line are ya going with? My wife and I use Carnival, going on our 3rd Cruise this coming September for out 8th Wedding Anniversary!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o there Brother Michael, and I like your new split!!! Have fun on the cruise. What Cruise line are ya going with? My wife and I use Carnival, going on our 3rd Cruise this coming September for out 8th Wedding Anniversary!!!


 I am goin with norwegian (SP), it's my second cruise. You guys should have a good time, were are you going? We are going to Nasaw (Bahamas)


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

3 stops, Mexico, Cayman Islands, and Jamaica!!! Sounds like your gonna have a blast too Brother!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm back. I worked out the day I drove to the cruise, but I didn't have time to log it. So this work out is from last saturday. 

Deadlifts (finally)185x8 205x8 215x8 225x8 205x8 Couldn't go as heavy as usual

ATF squats 185x10 195x8

rack deads 225x3 275x3 315x3 375x2 (PR) 

standing calve raises 270x10 300x8 320x7

seated calve raises 90x10 90x8 90x8

I did snatches and cleans, but I was doing mostly form. I was sore for 4 days after this work out.

The week of the cruise I barely worked out at all, so I'm not going to log it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 3 stops, Mexico, Cayman Islands, and Jamaica!!! Sounds like your gonna have a blast too Brother!!!


 We went to port conaverial, Miami, Nasaw, and great sturrip cay. I had a lot of fun on the cruise, though it was by far the most stressful vacation I have ever been on. Some of the kids that were there were out of there damn minds.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 5, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> We went to port conaverial, Miami, Nasaw, and great sturrip cay. I had a lot of fun on the cruise, though it was by far the most stressful vacation I have ever been on. Some of the kids that were there were out of there damn minds.


Sounds like a great time!!! Sorry about the kids outta there minds   

Workout looks pretty good too!!!
Glad your back


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 6, 2005)

I did heavy cleans for the first time today, so I should probably get better every week for the next month or so.

Cleans 95x5 105x3 115x3 125x3 130x3 135x3 I could probably have done 145x3, if I had started heavier.

Lat pull downs 110x10 120x7 120x8

bent over rows 95x10 115x8 115x6 weak on these today

natilus lat machine 70x10 80x8 80x9

close grip bench 135x7 135x6 145x6 PR

skull crushers 75x10 85x9 80x7

rope pull downs 40x7 40x7

abs-the normal.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 6, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I did heavy cleans for the first time today, so I should probably get better every week for the next month or so.
> 
> Cleans 95x5 105x3 115x3 125x3 130x3 135x3 I could probably have done 145x3, if I had started heavier
> .



That's some quality weight for your first time.. when i started doing cleans i was at 65lbs  and there were seniors on my FB team last year who could only do 115


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

Heya bro...KILLER deads!!  Nice work my friend!!  

How was the cruise?!  Fill us in man...girls...parties...beaches...c'mon!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bro...KILLER deads!! Nice work my friend!!
> 
> How was the cruise?! Fill us in man...girls...parties...beaches...c'mon!!


The cruise was pretty good, there was only one hot girl there my age though. Spent most of the time with her. It rained on and off the whole week, so when it was sunny we were in the hot tub. I could get in the bar (where the parties were), but the other kids couldn't so I didn't go many of those. I think I only got like 4 hours of sleep every night. The only bad thing that happened was this 25-30 year old lady and her friends got pissed and called security on us because this kid was making sexual gestures near her. I think she was drunk though, because she was threating to beat the shit out of us. When they left 2 of the kids got in a fight, but it got broken up real quick. Other than that it was pretty fun. I am going to miss some of those kids (especially that hot girl) a lot though.

Edit: forgot to say, it's a good self esteem boost to go on a cruise, I was the only person on the whole boat with anything resembling a 6 pack. I would bet that around 70 percent of the people on there were obese.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> The cruise was pretty good, there was only one hot girl there my age though. Spent most of the time with her. It rained on and off the whole week, so when it was sunny we were in the hot tub. I could get in the bar (where the parties were), but the other kids couldn't so I didn't go many of those. I think I only got like 4 hours of sleep every night. The only bad thing that happened was this 25-30 year old lady and her friends got pissed and called security on us because this kid was making sexual gestures near her. I think she was drunk though, because she was threating to beat the shit out of us. When they left 2 of the kids got in a fight, but it got broken up real quick. Other than that it was pretty fun. I am going to miss some of those kids (especially that hot girl) a lot though.
> 
> Edit: forgot to say, it's a good self esteem boost to go on a cruise, I was the only person on the whole boat with anything resembling a 6 pack. I would bet that around 70 percent of the people on there were obese.


Glad to hear you had a good time man!  Cruises are always fun but its really what you put into is what you get out.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 7, 2005)

ATF squats 135x10 185x8 205x8 that set was really hard for some reason

Half way to parallel squats (to handle some weight) 225x3 275x3 315x3 315x3 315x3 335x3 held the last rep for a 10 count on all of them

Leg press 330x8 420x8 440x7 barely got the last one.

leg extentions 150x10 170x10

push press 95x3 115x0 115x0 95x3 95x3

lateral raises 20x8 15x10 15x9 

My shoulders were still tired from working them 4 days ago, so I cut some stuff out.

Squats were a little weak today, but still a good work out.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Great lookin numbers there Brother Michael, solid w/o!!! The Cruise sounded like alot of fun!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 8, 2005)

Forgot to log my calve work out yesterday.

Standing calve raises 500x8 520z8 540x8 540x8 the machine at my dad's gym is much easier than the smith machine.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 10, 2005)

Behind the neck jerk 95x3 115x3 115x3

hang snatches 45x3 65x3 85x3 85x3 95x3 95x3 105x3

high pull 135x3 135x3 135x3 135x3 (for form)

Tempo for every below was 3/1/2
db bench press 55x8 55x7 55x7

incline bench press 45x8 45x8

db pull overs 30x10 40x10

This was the first time I've done snatches heavy.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 11, 2005)

Deadlifts 185x8 205x8 225x8 235x6 205x6

 ATF squats 185x7 I felt sick from deadlifting so I stopped

 leg curls 115x8 115x8

 I think adding the olympic work made me overtrain my lower back, so I will do all olympic work on the same day, and only squat once a week.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 11, 2005)

deadlifts and atf squats is awfully tough to do on the same day.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> deadlifts and atf squats is awfully tough to do on the same day.


I'll second that.. i only squat to Parallel and its killing me


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I felt sick from deadlifting so I stopped


Next time go to the lockeroom and splash cool water on your face...

If that doesn't help, stick your finger down your throat and puke!!!

Then go stack more weight on what you were already doing,

I guaransheed  you will kick ass!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Next time go to the lockeroom and splash cool water on your face...
> 
> If that doesn't help, stick your finger down your throat and puke!!!
> 
> ...


 If I didn't need the calories, I would have gone for it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> If I didn't need the calories, I would have gone for it.


   I hear ya, thats the attitude of a REAL Champion!!!
Awesome w/o's there BRother Michael


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Next time go to the lockeroom and splash cool water on your face...
> 
> If that doesn't help, stick your finger down your throat and puke!!!
> 
> ...


That sounds like something a wrestler would do....lots of my friends who wrestled did that all the time. 

Mike!!!!!!  Awsome w/o's man!  Nice numbers your moving around there!!!

Yea you need to work your routine out to where you aren't screwing your other worouts.  Organize them so you have enough rest in between them and such....that is a vital component to those type of routines!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 12, 2005)

New routine
   monday: 
   Olympic lifting, shoulders 
 I will alternate these two routines every week
  #1:high hang cleans, snatch pulls, jerks, high pulls

   #2: power cleans, hang snatches, behind the neck jerks (snatch grip), over head squats

   wendsday:
   Squats legs
   ATF squats, leg press, calves on leg press, seated calve raises

   thrusday:
 chest, triceps
Not sure what esle to do for chest incline DB, DB flys Weighted dips, skull crushers and I guess I'll finish off with push ups, just to get some endurence work in my routine.

   saturday:
   deadlifts hangstrings back bi's
   deadlifts, leg curls, bent over rows, pull downs, t bar rows, DB curls, precher curls


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 12, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> New routine
> monday:
> Olympic lifting, shoulders
> hang cleans, hang snatches, jerks, behind the neck jerks, and high pulls That's a lot of shoulder work so I'm just going to do lateral raises after that.
> ...



I like it, why dont you play a sport??


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 12, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> I like it, why dont you play a sport??


 I used to play sports, but I stopped because I hate the drills and bullshit practices they made us do. Football I might be able to play, but at my school it is manditory for everyone to do there shitty overtraining work outs. As for other sports, I lack cordination for baseball and basketball, from having minimal experience in those sports. It would take extreame amounts of practice for me to catch up.
 I am planning on doing olympic lifting/powerlifting meets though. Maybe one bodybuilding show. Of course that will be years from now.

 Edit: I might do track again this year. I used to run distance ,1-3 miles, but I stopped for bodybuilding. If I do run track I will make sure to get all the calories I burn back.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> New routine
> monday:
> Olympic lifting, shoulders
> hang cleans, hang snatches, jerks, behind the neck jerks, and high pulls That's a lot of shoulder work so I'm just going to do lateral raises after that.
> ...




LOL, fuck the lateral raises after that!!

If you are really serious about snatching you may want to drop the benching or just do light incline DB benching so that you don't tighten up your shoulders and can get under the bar.  If you aren't really serious about it then bench press and don't snatch.  Just do the cleans.

I would pick a few of those exercises on monday to work on and do them for about 3-4 weeks.  Then pick a few more.  For example:

weeks 1-3
high hang clean
snatch pulls
Jerks

weeks 4-6
power clean
behind the neck jerks (or I prefer behind the neck snatch grip pressing or snatch drops)
overhead squat


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, fuck the lateral raises after that!!
> 
> If you are really serious about snatching you may want to drop the benching or just do light incline DB benching so that you don't tighten up your shoulders and can get under the bar. If you aren't really serious about it then bench press and don't snatch. Just do the cleans.


Ok, I'll drop the lateral raises. I definatly prefer snatches to bench press, but are saying the only direct chest work I should do is light db incline?




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> I would pick a few of those exercises on monday to work on and do them for about 3-4 weeks.  Then pick a few more.  For example:
> 
> weeks 1-3
> high hang clean
> ...


 Good idea, I'll edit my routine incorperating that. Thanks P.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll drop the lateral raises. I definatly prefer snatches to bench press, but are saying the only direct chest work I should do is light db incline?
> 
> 
> Good idea, I'll edit my routine incorperating that. Thanks P.




I just like to stick to incline DB presses or incline presses because they don't tighten me up like regular benching.  It is just preference.  you could stick with benching but if you find it hard to get under the bar on the snatch just back off of it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I just like to stick to incline DB presses or incline presses because they don't tighten me up like regular benching. It is just preference. you could stick with benching but if you find it hard to get under the bar on the snatch just back off of it.


 I think I'll keep the DB presses in there, my shoulders are very felxible for olympic lifting, or so I was told.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 13, 2005)

high hang cleans 95x3 135x3 145x3 145x3 (PR) 135x3

 low hang snatches 65x3 85x3 95x3 105x0 95x3 105x1 (failed on the other two) 105x2 (had to press it for the last few inches) 95x3 

 Jerks 65x3 85x3 95x3 105x3 115x3 115x3

 high pulls 135x3 185x3 135x3

 I will do snatches first next week, I was to tired to get 3 for 105. I like olympic lifting more than powerlifting.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

Great and solid lifts there BRother Michael, keep it up!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> high hang cleans 95x3 135x3 145x3 145x3 (PR) 135x3
> 
> low hang snatches 65x3 85x3 95x3 105x0 95x3 105x1 (failed on the other two) 105x2 (had to press it for the last few inches) 95x3
> 
> ...




I wouldn't snatch and clean on the same day.  that is a lot on your shoulder girdle.  I would take a few weeks and focus on one lift and then focus on the other the next few weeks.  Either that or throw in one of the lifts at the begining of your leg workout.  Just light (sub-fatiguing) to work on form.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 15, 2005)

ATF squats 135x10 205x9 215x8 215x7 225x6 (PR and that was my PR for parallel squats, so now I'm back up to the same weight I was doing parallel on) 205x8

 Leg press 330x9

 calves on leg press 420x12 510x12 (PR) 510x11 510x11

 I lost about 5 pounds when I was with my dad, not sure why, but I gained most of that back too.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wouldn't snatch and clean on the same day. that is a lot on your shoulder girdle. I would take a few weeks and focus on one lift and then focus on the other the next few weeks. Either that or throw in one of the lifts at the begining of your leg workout. Just light (sub-fatiguing) to work on form.


 I don't like cutting important exercises for  weeks like that, would it be better if I snatched on thursday?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Congrats on the PR!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2005)

you could snatch on another day yes.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 16, 2005)

DB bench press 60x8 60x5  60x7

 DB incline press 50x8 PR 50x7 50x7

 flys 20x10 just for a stretch

 Skull crushers 40x10 50x10 60x9

 CG bench 95x10 115x6 I didn't know how much I worked my triceps on chest work. Really good work out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> DB bench press 60x8 60x5  60x7
> 
> DB incline press 50x8 PR 50x7 50x7
> 
> ...


Solid weights there my friend....congrats on the PR!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice work, Hater.  I dig the idea of doing light flyes to stretch the pecs after lifts.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 17, 2005)

I stopped gaining weight so I'm changing my diet. I don't want to type out the exact foods I'm eating every meal, but it's basicly chicken, beef, hamburger, bread, pasta, rice, oranges, orange juice, whole milk, and nuts. 

 meal one- protein 45g carbs 85 fat 26

 meal two- protein 55 carbs 110 fat 4

 meal three- protein 60 carbs 140 fat 2

 meal four- protein 60 carbs 50 fat 30

 meal five- protein 50 carbs 125 fat 50

 so total is protein 270 carbs 510 fat 112

 I only counted bio-availible protein, so my calories are higher than my macro's look. So total calories are around 4300. Also, I know it's alot of fat but 30 is from good fat and I need the calories. I'm not worried about getting fat.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 18, 2005)

Deadlifts 135x10 205x9 225x9 245x8 (huge PR) 255x4

 leg curls 110x10 115x9

 bent rows 115x9 135x7 115x8

 pull downs 105x10 120x8

 one arm rows 55x9

 DB curls 40x7


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 18, 2005)

Congrats on the PR!!! Great job!!! Awesome W/O too!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 20, 2005)

high hang cleans 95x3 135x3 145x3 145x3 150x0 145x2...and I crashed the last rep. I'm lucky I didn't get hurt.

 Behind the neck split jerks 95x3 115x3 115x3 125x3 (PR) 125x3

 front squats 135x9 155x8

 abs twisting crunches and the weighted crunch machine.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 22, 2005)

ATF squats 135x10 205x8 225x5 225x5 205x4  2/1/2

 Leg press 330x9

 seated calve raises 90x10 110x10 110x11 110x10 30 second rests


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2005)

nice workout, although looks very short. I wouldnt have been satisfied only doing that much.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 22, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> nice workout, although looks very short. I wouldnt have been satisfied only doing that much.


 I can't kill my legs anymore because I need them for snatches and deadlifts and cleans. They get worked 4 times a week. I used to do much more.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2005)

oh i see now, forgot about your olympic lifting. Are you planning on competing?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 22, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> oh i see now, forgot about your olympic lifting. Are you planning on competing?


 Yes. I'm going to try to start next year.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 23, 2005)

Snatches 65x3 85x3 95x3 105x3 95x3 105x2 95x3 95x3 My snatches feel akward because my arms are so long, so I don't want to hurt myself going any heavier.


 1 minute rests 2/0/2 tempo
 DB bench press 55x10 (PR?) 55x7 55x6

 2 minute rest 3/1/2 tempo
 incline db bench 45x9 45x8

 full range skull crushers 50x10 60x10 60x8 60x6 1.5 minute rests

 dips BWx7 BWx7

 Good work out, my tri's are destroyed.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

are you gripping far enough out on the snatch??  Are you sinking down far enough into an overhead squat at the bottom?  the weight is pretty light that you can probably just sling it overhead.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Yes. I'm going to try to start next year.


Thats SO cool Brother Michael, good luck with that, keep us all posted


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Yes. I'm going to try to start next year.




you need to get up here, lol.  You would have a blast training with us.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> are you gripping far enough out on the snatch?? Are you sinking down far enough into an overhead squat at the bottom? the weight is pretty light that you can probably just sling it overhead.


 I can just throw it up over my head, by I'm still trying to practice so I don't mess up. In a few weeks I should be going heavier.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

make sure you are rotating your elbows out and shrugging hard enough.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 25, 2005)

Deadlifts 135x10 205x6 225x6 245x6 255x5 PR

 one minute rests
 Leg curls 110x9 110x9 110x7

 2 minute rests
 bent over rows 95x10 115x8 125x8 125x7

 2 minute rests
 V grip rows 120x9 120x7

 DB curls 40x7

 EZ curls 70x8

 I went home to do these so I don't have to bring towels

 towel handle pull upsx7 THPUx7 THPUx4 THPUx4

 I'll take a picture of these in a minute.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 25, 2005)

Here's the pic.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2005)

Lookin good in here my friend!!  Glad to see you found somethin you really like!  Man you got the invite from pat to train boy jump on that LOL.  Thats the man right there!!  I think one week training with pat would blow most of us away LOL.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Lookin good in here my friend!! Glad to see you found somethin you really like! Man you got the invite from pat to train boy jump on that LOL. Thats the man right there!! I think one week training with pat would blow most of us away LOL.


 We were accually going to train some time next week when I go up to Pace, but the only time they let me leave is really early in the morning and he has clients.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Michael?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother Michael?


 Great, I'm about to turn 16 and can't wait to get my car.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Great, I'm about to turn 16 and can't wait to get my car.


   OMG!!! Your gonna be on the road?


 J/K, What kind of car are you gonna get?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> OMG!!! Your gonna be on the road?
> 
> 
> J/K, What kind of car are you gonna get?


 Mitsubishi 3000gt 1994-1999 under 80k miles.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Mitsubishi 3000gt 1994-1999 under 80k miles.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 27, 2005)

A friend of mine had a Mitsubishi 3000 i think his was a 99... i rode in it.. and it is the fastest car ive actually riden in.. mind you hes asian so it was hooked up a bit(not to be stereo typical).. at the same time i drive as fast as i can go (pedal to the metal) (high 90s) and ive had SUVs(Jeep and now an Explorer) so im not used to that speed... Anyway does'nt it come with a twin turbo stock?? You either have nice parents who will pay it(like me, be proud of being spoiled) or your'e getting a job soon cause a 16yr old + Fast Car= High insurance..


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2005)

This will be Brother Michael : 

 and


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 27, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Anyway does'nt it come with a twin turbo stock?? You either have nice parents who will pay it(like me, be proud of being spoiled) or your'e getting a job soon cause a 16yr old + Fast Car= High insurance..


 The twin turbo is only stock with the 3000gt VR, those are like 15 thousand more dollars than the SL's. It's will still be a 6 cylinder but the insurence covers it with the lower rate, they don't treat it as a sports car. I don't know why, but I'm not complaining. I still have to get a job because I have to pay for everything.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 27, 2005)

Here's an update of my progress. This is from 5/21 to 6/26
 arm increased same
 thigh increased a little over .25 in
 forearms same
 calves increased .25 in
 chest increased .25 in
 waiste same
 glutes increased .25
 weight only increased a little bit, but my body fat when down about 2%.
 More progress than I thought sence when I was at my dad's I lost weight and had to gain it back. I'll be gone from july 1st through the 10th so I might lose weight again, But after that I'm not leaving home for a long time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Here's an update of my progress. This is from 5/21 to 6/26
> arm increased same
> thigh increased a little over .25 in
> forearms same
> ...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice, but since you're bulking I would've expected your BF to go up .


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 27, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice, but since you're bulking I would've expected your BF to go up .


 I only gain fat if I eat to much sugar, if I cut out sugar I lose fat. I guess there is one thing good about being an extreme ecto.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2005)

great progress!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

 high hang cleans 95x3 115x3 135x3 145x2 135x3 135x3

 Jerks 95x3 105x3 115x3 115x3

 clean pulls- the ones the last few weeks I was calling the wrong name, those are just the shurgs with out bending my arms, these I go all the way up and and don't get under the weight. I hope that makes sence. 135x3 155x3 165x2 155x3

 front squats 135x8 185x1 155x3 155x3 I was pretty tired doing these.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats on the Measurements, way to go!!! Good Lookin W/O there too BRother Michael!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2005)

> clean pulls- the ones the last few weeks I was calling the wrong name, those are just the shurgs with out bending my arms, these I go all the way up and and don't get under the weight. I hope that makes sence. 135x3 155x3 165x2 155x3




you can do a clean pull with ot without straight arms.  people do it different ways.  both are okay.  I prefer to do it with straight arms and work on shrugging up and in with my shoulder back because otherwise my strength outways my technique and I can rip some serious weight from the floor and up in the air but that doesn't always mean I can get under the bar.  No what I mean?  Work on just gettign a strong pull.  Don't neccessarily worry about the elbows bent.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you can do a clean pull with ot without straight arms. people do it different ways. both are okay. I prefer to do it with straight arms and work on shrugging up and in with my shoulder back because otherwise my strength outways my technique and I can rip some serious weight from the floor and up in the air but that doesn't always mean I can get under the bar. No what I mean? Work on just gettign a strong pull. Don't neccessarily worry about the elbows bent.


 Ok so just do the shurg pat and not the bend?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Ok so just do the shurg pat and not the bend?




yes, keep your elbows extrenallt rotated (turned out).  Locking them like that will keep you from bending them to soon adn "blowing your load" so to speak and losing all your power.  The shrug needs to be the strongest part.  Upright rowing the bar will do nothing for you as the weight gets heavier there is no way the bar is gettign that high.  A good olympic lifter (not me) will get their pull up to their belt line and then drop under the bar and squat clean it up.  When you start getting really good clean pulls you will find that your elbows will get a little bent slightly and the bar may travel up to your belly button area.  It will happen on its own though.  Don't force it. It will happen when you are getting a real forcefull pull.  I can pull real hard and when I do clean pulls I shrug and contract so hard that my feet actually leave the ground slighty when I extend all the way (it is the only thing I do right..lol).  So you may find yourself coming off the floor a little also.  Right now just work on that pull and being strong with it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, keep your elbows extrenallt rotated (turned out). Locking them like that will keep you from bending them to soon adn "blowing your load" so to speak and losing all your power. The shrug needs to be the strongest part. Upright rowing the bar will do nothing for you as the weight gets heavier there is no way the bar is gettign that high. A good olympic lifter (not me) will get their pull up to their belt line and then drop under the bar and squat clean it up. When you start getting really good clean pulls you will find that your elbows will get a little bent slightly and the bar may travel up to your belly button area. It will happen on its own though. Don't force it. It will happen when you are getting a real forcefull pull. I can pull real hard and when I do clean pulls I shrug and contract so hard that my feet actually leave the ground slighty when I extend all the way (it is the only thing I do right..lol). So you may find yourself coming off the floor a little also. Right now just work on that pull and being strong with it.


 Should I work on catching the clean as low as I can? Or is that to advanced for me? Thanks for the advice P.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Should I work on catching the clean as low as I can? Or is that to advanced for me? Thanks for the advice P.



What you should work on is your clean pulls and your power clean from all three points, above the knee, below the knee, and from the floor.  The power clean just means that the weight is light enough that you can explosively take it up to your chest and catch it without dropping into a front squat and having to squat clean it, which you will have to do when the weight gets so heavy that you can only shrug it up to your waist line.  To practice your squat cleans just take a light weight and pull it all the way up like normal but ride the bar down into a full squat clean, even if it is so light.  It will help you get used to the movement.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm going to New York on friday, so I can't work out saturday and am going to combine legs and back on thursday. Today I did snatches chest and triceps.

 Damn I just wasn't explosive at all today. Couldn't even hit 105. Besides snatches it was a good work out though.

 Snatches 65x3 95x3 105x0 95x3 95x3 95x3 95x3 bad day

 DB press 55x7 55x6 50x6 Tempo was 4/2/3 RI is 2 minutes

 DB incline press 45x8 45x7 45x6 tempo was 4/3/3 RI was 2 minutes

 Peck deck 115x8 didn't count the tempo but it was slow

 Skull crusher 50x10 60x9 70x5 no tempo, just controlled

 Rope pull downs 30x9 35x7 no tempo


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother Michael!!! Your gona combine Legs and Back??? Oh man I would puke for sure, your a stallion!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2005)

LOL back and legs on the same day is killer.  Best of luck to ya!

NY eh?  Special occastion or something?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL back and legs on the same day is killer.  Best of luck to ya!
> 
> NY eh?  Special occastion or something?


 Going to Pace univeristy to study business and get some early college credits.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Going to Pace univeristy to study business and get some early college credits.


Awsome man!  One kid last semester in my exercise science class was doing that.  Its pretty kewl...I wish I knew about that when I was in highschool!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2005)

man bro, it sucks that you aren't allowed to get away from the school campus and train. Enjoy the city.  Pace is right down near city hall, right where the brooklyn bridge enters the city so there is not much to do around there unfortunatly.  maybe they will let you guys walk around a bit and see the sites?


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey, Happy B-day.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 30, 2005)

Deadlifts 225x10 225x10 225x8

 ATF squats 185x8 185x9 205x7 almost threw up

 bent over rows 95x10 115x9 135x6

 pull downs 120x10 125x9 125x7

 db curls 40x7 I never want to do back and legs together again.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Deadlifts 225x10 225x10 225x8
> 
> ATF squats 185x8 185x9 205x7 almost threw up
> 
> ...


    I told ya, your a BEAST just for doin it !!! 
Good lookin w/o there!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm back. The business aspect of that trip was terrible. It was insulting the way they talked to us, especially because it was 90% seniors. It was so basic. But the kids there were awesome, so it was pretty fun. I didn't sleep much the last 10 days, so this work out was not good.

 Cleans 95x3 115x3 135x3 135x1 115x3 115x3
 Jerks 115x3 125x0 115x3 115x3
 DB jerks 40x3 45x3 40x3


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

Glad your back safe and sound!!! Nice lookin w/o too!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Welcome back bud!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 12, 2005)

ATF squat: 185x10 205x7 215x5 205x5
 Hack squat: 180x8 230x7 230x8 RI 1 minute
 Seated calve raises: 140x10 140x10 140x9 140x9 RI 30 seconds

 Short and painful. I hate taking time off, I always come back weaker. Next week I'm going to increase my volume from what I've been doing.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

Solid w/o there BRother Michael!!! Glad you back, hows everything goin?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o there BRother Michael!!! Glad you back, hows everything goin?


 Pretty good. Trying to get a job and getting ready to go windsurfing in the outerbanks next month.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

Heya bud where are ya...wheres those w/o's?!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 14, 2005)

I couldn't do snatches today, because my legs are to sore.

 DB press 55x10 60x8 (PR) 60x4 1/0/1 tempo 2 min RI

 Incline DB press 50x8 50x7 45x9 same tempo and RI

 Peck deck 115x11

 skull crushers 60x8 60x8 60x9 60x9 same tempo and RI

 rope pull downs 40x8 40x8


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 14, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud where are ya...wheres those w/o's?!


 I'm still logining them, I just got on a different schedule this week because I thought sunday was monday. So I worked out a day early, and took an extra day off to get back on track.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry the legs are still sore, good lookin w/o there BRother Michael!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 14, 2005)

I was looking at my progress sheet, and coincidently, today is the one year anniversary of when I started training for real. Though, I didn't get my diet right until around mid october. So last year at this time my stats were

 arm 11.5
 thigh 18
 forearm 9.5
 calve 12.75
 chest 38 (flexed breath in)
 waist 26
 glutes 34
 weight 127
 height 5'11
 I was squating around 125x10 and benching around 95x10

 Now my stats are
 arm 13.5
 thigh 22.5
 forearm 11.25
 calve 15
 chest 42.5 (flexed breath in)
 waist 28
 glutes 37.5
 weight ~155-162
 height 6'0
 I can parallel squat ~300-315 now, bench I would guess 185-190 but I'm not sure. My legs have had the most improvement. I will post pics from my legs back then and now tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

*AWESOME* Stats and *EXCELLENT* Progress!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks arch, I didn't realize how much bigger I had gotten. It was kind of shocking.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Thanks arch, I didn't realize how much bigger I had gotten. It was kind of shocking.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 15, 2005)

Leg pic is up.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Leg pic is up.




 AWESOME Progress there Brother Michael!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 15, 2005)

Just saw the new pics.  Nice work, hater!  Looking great!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I was looking at my progress sheet, and coincidently, today is the one year anniversary of when I started training for real. Though, I didn't get my diet right until around mid october. So last year at this time my stats were
> 
> arm 11.5
> thigh 18
> ...




damn, that is good progress.  I wished I made that kind of progress when I was 16.  Unfortunatly I was plagued with a lot of mis information.  Damn, I wish they had something like IM back then.  Anyway, great job.  Keep up he hard work.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 15, 2005)

I decided to take a break off oly lifting. I don't feel like it's the best for gaining mass. I will still pratice my form and start it back up when I weigh around 170. 

 I haven't had must progress with my arms in a while, the last time I made noticable progress on them I was doing bi's and tri's the same day. I Left legs alone because what I was doing was working well. I put back on it's own day because my supporting muscles were too tired and my lats weren't getting worked enough. I'm not sure if putting deads on there own day is a good idea, but I want to try it. EDIT: I added running just to condition my heart. I might try to run track this year too. I don't think a little running will keep me from gaining weight.

 All sets til complete failure. Start the three week cycle with weight that allows around 10 reps. Add 5 pounds to that next work out. Add 5 more next work out. Drop 5 next work out and try to hit 10 reps again. Those are only the big lifts (in this routine it's CG bench, squats, bent over rows, deadlifts). Smaller lifts do tempo change start with 1/0/1 then 2/1/2 then 3/2/3 then back to 1/0/1 with more weight.

  Monday-  Close grip bench, dips, DB curls, BB curls.
  Tuesday- squats, leg curls, steated calve raises, leg press calve raises.
  Wednesday- run
  Thursday- bent over rows, t bar rows, pull downs.
  Friday-DB bench press, incline DB, peck deck, DB press, laterial raises.
  Saturday-deadlifts run
  Sunday- rest


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

Looks pretty tuff!!! Thats ALOT of sets going to failure, or are you only doing 1 set?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looks pretty tuff!!! Thats ALOT of sets going to failure, or are you only doing 1 set?


 No, I'm doing sets like I did before. Most of my sets were to failure before anyway.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> No, I'm doing sets like I did before. Most of my sets were to failure before anyway.


  Good luck you Beast!!! I'll be right here with ya!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 16, 2005)

Deadlifts 225x10 225x10 225x9 I will do 4 sets next week, I just ran out of time today, because I had to be somewere and I got up really late. I will run later.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2005)

Heya bud!  great progress ya made there.  Your legs are lookin really good man much congrats.  Keep up the hard work and eating and you'll blow those away in no time I'm sure!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 17, 2005)

2 mile run today.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 18, 2005)

CG bench press: 135x9 135x8 135x6
 Weighted dips: BW+25x10 BW+25x10 BWx25x9
 DB curls: 40x9 40x8 
 BB curls: 90x2 (too tired) 80x5 (right after the 90x2) 80x7

 I was tired today, me and my friend rode our bikes around 6-7 miles today before I worked out. So that wasn't my best workout.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 19, 2005)

I skipped legs today, and will do them tomorrow. I was really busy today.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I skipped legs today, and will do them tomorrow. I was really busy today.


  I'm skipping legs tonite too!!! Will make mine up Thursday!!! Good lookin w/o yesterday too my Friend!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 20, 2005)

I haven't been as strong lately, I'm thinking I am overtraining my legs with all the biking I've been doing. It's not hit intensity or anything, it's just how me and my friends get around. But I probably bike like 5 miles a day 7 days a week. So I'm going to stop doing that so much. And one of my running days is going to be HIT now.

 ATF squats 205x9 215x8 215x6 205x6
 Leg press 365x10 365x9
 Leg curls 110x10 110x9

 I felt so sick after that work out, that's why I didn't do calves. I was really surprised I didn't throw up. Hopefully I can get my squat back up to were it was before.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I haven't been as strong lately, I'm thinking I am overtraining my legs with all the biking I've been doing. It's not hit intensity or anything, it's just how me and my friends get around. But I probably bike like 5 miles a day 7 days a week. So I'm going to stop doing that so much. And one of my running days is going to be HIT now.
> 
> ATF squats 205x9 215x8 215x6 205x6
> Leg press 365x10 365x9
> ...




Maybe drop the running day?  I hate when daily life affects my lifts.  But, you can't just stop biking!  I mean, for me to walk to the gym is .75mile.  That is 1.5 miles there and back.  I do that about 2-3 a day!  I always wonder what I could squat if I didn't walk so much.  Or how big my legs would be?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Maybe drop the running day?  I hate when daily life affects my lifts.  But, you can't just stop biking!  I mean, for me to walk to the gym is .75mile.  That is 1.5 miles there and back.  I do that about 2-3 a day!  I always wonder what I could squat if I didn't walk so much.  Or how big my legs would be?



you dont have a car? Or take a cab?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 20, 2005)

Lots of people in NYC don't have cars for obvious reasons and cabs could get expensive.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> you dont have a car? Or take a cab?




yea, what sean said.  I can ride the subway everywhere.

.75 miles to walk to work is nothing really.  It is only a couple of blocks.  I pretty much walk the entire city and never try to ride the subway though.  It is tough in the summer time though because of the heat but I walk everywhere.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Maybe drop the running day? I hate when daily life affects my lifts. But, you can't just stop biking! I mean, for me to walk to the gym is .75mile. That is 1.5 miles there and back. I do that about 2-3 a day! I always wonder what I could squat if I didn't walk so much. Or how big my legs would be?


 I want to run track this year though.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I want to run track this year though.




oh, I didn't know that.

awesome!  which race?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, I didn't know that.
> 
> awesome!  which race?


 Mile and half mile.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Mile and half mile.




cool.  how fast can you hit the mile for?

the 800 meters is friggin brutal.  It is to far to be a sprint and to short to be distance so it really eats you up if you don't pace it out properly.  In juinor high I ran track the 800 and the 1600m (and once the 100m hurdels because our guy wasn't there....LMAO!!) to get in shape for baseball (which I went on to play in high school).


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> cool.  how fast can you hit the mile for?
> 
> the 800 meters is friggin brutal. It is to far to be a sprint and to short to be distance so it really eats you up if you don't pace it out properly. In juinor high I ran track the 800 and the 1600m (and once the 100m hurdels because our guy wasn't there....LMAO!!) to get in shape for baseball (which I went on to play in high school).


 I ran track for two years in 7th and 8th grade, I could get a 5:45 mile in 8th grade. And I don't remember my 800 time. Right now I'm not sure on either time. At least I know how to pace and how to train for this.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2005)

Running for fun...you guys are sick!  Sick I tell you!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Running for fun...you guys are sick!  Sick I tell you!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hehe, I don't mind sprints, but I hate anything longer than a mile when running... I'd definately much rather do the same distance on an elliptical or something...

 The ironic thing is, my natural build is good for distance running  .


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 21, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hehe, I don't mind sprints, but I hate anything longer than a mile when running... I'd definately much rather do the same distance on an elliptical or something...
> 
> The ironic thing is, my natural build is good for distance running  .


 Same here, I used to run 5k's and hated it. I was pretty good at them though, so I did it for a little while.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 21, 2005)

RI were all around 90 seconds
 Bent over rows: 115x10 135x8 135x7 115x9 115x9
 Wide grip pull downs: 120x10 125x8
 Close grip pull downs: 125x7 125x7
 Ghetto style t bar rows: 90x10 115x7 90x8

 I don't really know what happened, I was going until failure, but I couldn't really feel it in my back as much and I recovered really fast. Something was not right today.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2005)

Good lookin numbers!!! What was your rep cadence? Maybe you where going to fast on your reps, just a thought!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin numbers!!! What was your rep cadence?


 Is that tempo? Everything this cycle is 1/0/1 next week it is going to be 2/1/2.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes sir, I use a 4-6 count negative and trust me, you feel it!!! Maybe next week you'll feel it harder!!! I notice if I use quick tempos, I don't really get sore or feel it either


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yes sir, I use a 4-6 count negative and trust me, you feel it!!! Maybe next week you'll feel it harder!!! I notice if I use quick tempos, I don't really get sore or feel it either


Thats b/c the ecentric portion of a motion does the most damage to the fibers vs the concentric motion.  TUT with less fibers will cause ya some more pain LOL.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats b/c the ecentric portion of a motion does the most damage to the fibers vs the concentric motion. TUT with less fibers will cause ya some more pain LOL.


 I agree, but it's hard to make progressive overload with that tempo every week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I agree, but it's hard to make progressive overload with that tempo every week.


Agreed...this is why a routine like that isn't good for a long term thing.  Just a good shock to them muscles!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

fuck rep tempo....you aren't bb'er dude.  You are athlete.  Wasting your time on a slow negative is going to slow you do.  be explosive.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck rep tempo....you aren't bb'er dude. You are athlete. Wasting your time on a slow negative is going to slow you do. be explosive.


 My main goal is to get bigger, that's why I dropped the O lifts for a little while. Track is second to getting bigger right now.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> My main goal is to get bigger, that's why I dropped the O lifts for a little while. Track is second to getting bigger right now.




lol..okay then....monitor your RI.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 22, 2005)

DB bench 60x10 (PR) 60x8 55x8
 DB incline bench 45x10 45x9 45x7
 Peck deck 115x10
 DB shoulder press 40x4 (too tired) 35x9 35x8 35x8
 Lateral raises 75x10 75x10


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 23, 2005)

Deadlifts 235x10 245x9(PR) 245x4 225x9 
  I was really surprised I was so much stronger than last week.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2005)

Awesome w/o's there BRother Michael!!! Great job on the PR's too


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 24, 2005)

i was jw, what's your 1RM on your deadlifts?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 24, 2005)

I would say around 310-315.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 24, 2005)

Heya man solid lookin w/o's!!!!  Hows the weight gaining going....gaining as much as you had hoped?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man solid lookin w/o's!!!! Hows the weight gaining going....gaining as much as you had hoped?


 I've been stalling at around the same weight since the cruise, but that wasn't very long ago. I should be right at my first goal of ~165 by the time school starts (aug. 24). I am just hoping I can find a gym at the beach(I'm going to vrigina beach to see my aunt for a week and then me and my friend our going to myrtle beach for four days right after that) to work out at when I'm there. I really don't want to take another 10 days off. The summer is going by really fast, I wish I had more time to gain weight before school starts.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I've been stalling at around the same weight since the cruise, but that wasn't very long ago. I should be right at my first goal of ~165 by the time school starts (aug. 24). I am just hoping I can find a gym at the beach(I'm going to vrigina beach to see my aunt for a week and then me and my friend our going to myrtle beach for four days right after that) to work out at when I'm there. I really don't want to take another 10 days off. The summer is going by really fast, I wish I had more time to gain weight before school starts.


Just consider the school year more time to bulk for next summer.  Your progress is insane bro so just keep it up b/c you are lookin awsome!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just consider the school year more time to bulk for next summer. Your progress is insane bro so just keep it up b/c you are lookin awsome!!!


 I just hope school doesn't get in the way, I'm taking 12th grade honors math next year and 5 other honors so I might have a little bit of homework. School's never been in the way before though, so it should be fine.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I just hope school doesn't get in the way, I'm taking 12th grade honors math next year and 5 other honors so I might have a little bit of homework. School's never been in the way before though, so it should be fine.




i had the same problem, i took a lot of honors classes and was also in the national honor society so i had a ton of work to do. But i was still able to lift right after school since my gym is only 10 mins away. The fall was the only tough time of the year because you get the most work overload and i was also on the golf team. But as the year goes on, it will get easier. I quit basketball and baseball just to focus on school and lifting. I dont care much for sports anyways because i am not good enough so why bother?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Michael?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother Michael?


 It's going pretty good, except for the heat. That's why I haven't been running lately. It's going to be 120 degrees tomorrow with the heat index. I would die if I ran 2 miles lol. Still looking for a job too. How are you doing?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

Doing good, heat index here today was 115 so I feel your pain!!! I can't handle heat very well, hang in there!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 25, 2005)

Gosh golly LOL...120/115 whats the humidity like?!?!?!

Here its been like 95-100 with the same for humidity...always 90-100%!!!  I can't imagine 120degs with high himidity.  I shower like 3 times a day as it is and I am always sweating like a pig!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 26, 2005)

ATF squats 205x7 220x6 215x7 205x10
  Leg press 365x9 315x8 2/1/2 tempo
  calve raises 110x10 110x9 110x10 110x20 30 second rests except for the last set.

 My squat is still weaker than it was before I took a break, I really want it to go back up. I think part of the reason is because I lost weight . I'm back at like 153-156 (down from 157-161). I've been sleeping for around 13 hours everyday so I can't eat as many calories, but I thought it wouldn't matter because I wouldn't be burning many. I guess I'm metabolizing muscle in my sleep. I also don't like this controlled tempo. So I'm dropping that, but keeping everything esle the same.

 Bolt- it's 100% humidity.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 26, 2005)

why are you sleeping 13 hours a day? That's unnecessary. You really only need 8-10 hours of sleep. Quality is more important than quantity.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 26, 2005)

I just go to bed and don't wake up for 13 hours.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I just go to bed and don't wake up for 13 hours.


Set an alarm clock!  You need those cals in you bro.  I can't sleep more then 8 hours or I'm shot for the day!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Set an alarm clock! You need those cals in you bro. I can't sleep more then 8 hours or I'm shot for the day!


 Ya, I think I'll have to do that.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 28, 2005)

Bent over rows 115x14 135x9 135x8 135x9 (3 cheat reps on last set)
 Wide grip pull ups BWx12 BWx9
 Wide grip pull downs 120x8
 Close grip pull downs 120x7 105x11
 Ghetto T bar rows 100x9 85x9 85x7 (I used 25's instead of 45's to increase the ROM, that's why the weight is lower than last week)

 Great feeling workout today. Much better than last week. I got around 9 hours of sleep last night and am getting more calories.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 28, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Bent over rows 115x14 135x9 135x8 135x9 (3 cheat reps on last set)
> Wide grip pull ups BWx12 BWx9
> Wide grip pull downs 120x8
> Close grip pull downs 120x7 105x11
> ...


Damn man your lats must have been fried after all that!  Solid looking w/o man!  No deads?  Is your low back still bothering you?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn man your lats must have been fried after all that! Solid looking w/o man! No deads? Is your low back still bothering you?


 I do deadlifts on there own day, when I was doing deadlifts and back the same day I was to tired to hit lats hard.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 28, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I do deadlifts on there own day, when I was doing deadlifts and back the same day I was to tired to hit lats hard.


   Gotcha!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 29, 2005)

Db bench press 60x9 60x8 60x6 
  Db incline 45x13 50x9(PR)50x8 
  peck deck 115x10
  Db shoulder press 35x11 35x10 35x11
  lateral raises(machine) 80x10 80x11

  need to raise the weight a little bit next time.


 My dad is picking me up tomorrow until aug 10, so I won't be logging any work outs until aug 10, but I will be going to the gym 4-5 times during that time so I'll right them down and post it later.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Db bench press 60x9 60x8 60x6
> Db incline 45x13 50x9(PR)50x8
> peck deck 115x10
> Db shoulder press 35x11 35x10 35x11
> ...


Good lookin w/o bud!  Congrats on the PR!!

Hope you have some fun with the pops buddy!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o bud!  Congrats on the PR!!
> 
> Hope you have some fun with the pops buddy!


 Should be a great time. The first two days we are staying with his friend and 19 y/o daughter. Then I'm meeting one of the kids from the NYC trip in virgina beach, then I'm picking up my friend and we are going to mrytle beach to pick up chicks.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2005)

great workout.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 29, 2005)

How are you doing the lat raises? Surely you aren't using 80lbs DBs.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 29, 2005)

Opps, I ment a lateral raise machine.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 29, 2005)

Heh, don't worry about it I was just curious, but good w/o. I don't think I've seen a lat raise machine before, at least not in use.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Should be a great time. The first two days we are staying with his friend and 19 y/o daughter. Then I'm meeting one of the kids from the NYC trip in virgina beach, then I'm picking up my friend and we are going to mrytle beach to pick up chicks.


My Man!!!  Better hope that 19 y/o is hot!!  If not a few drinks will change your visiona ll together LOL.  Best of luck on pickin the women up my friend.....ejoy yourself.

And remember dont be a fool wrap your tool!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> My Man!!! Better hope that 19 y/o is hot!! If not a few drinks will change your visiona ll together LOL. Best of luck on pickin the women up my friend.....ejoy yourself.
> 
> And remember dont be a fool wrap your tool!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Db bench press 60x9 60x8 60x6
> Db incline 45x13 50x9(PR)50x8
> peck deck 115x10
> Db shoulder press 35x11 35x10 35x11
> ...


Great w/o there BRother Michael!!! Have a great time with your Dad, and look forward to your posts!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 8, 2005)

We found a gym to go to during the trip. I can't remember anything except that I hit a PB on deadlifts of 245x12.

 I was weighing in at 163 before we went to myrtle beach and I lost 6 pounds when we were there. I didn't eat much there. I also drank 20 bud lights and had 4 vodka shots one night, so that didn't help. I'm not going to drink anymore.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

Great job on the PB!!! 20 beers? I would have puked right there, I havn't drank since 1994!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great job on the PB!!! 20 beers? I would have puked right there, I havn't drank since 1994!!!


 That's the wierd thing is that I barely had a hangover.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> That's the wierd thing is that I barely had a hangover.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 9, 2005)

Close grip bench 135x8 135x6 135x5
 skullcrushers 60x10 60x9
 push downs 50x10 60x7
 DB curls 40x8 40x7
 precher curls 50x9
 static hold pull ups BWx2(start at the top position and hang as long as you can)


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2005)

Good lookin w/o's man!  Sounds like you had one hell of a party!  Vodka shots   

Congrats on the PB but...killer weight with those reps!

And you know I have to ask......was she hot?! LOL


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> And you know I have to ask......was she hot?! LOL


 No, but we found some hot chicks at the beach that live close to us so it's all good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 10, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> No, but we found some hot chicks at the beach that live close to us so it's all good.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Solid w/o there BRother Michael!!! Hey, isn't this one of the gals you saw?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey!  Where'd you get the pic of my sister?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey!  Where'd you get the pic of my sister?


From my digi camera last weekend


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 11, 2005)

Squats 185x10 205x7 205x6 205x3 (failed) waited 1 minutes 205x3
 Leg press 315x6 315x6
 Seated calve raises 140x15 140x14 140x15 140x17 30 second rests


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Solid #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Squats 185x10 205x7 205x6 205x3 (failed) waited 1 minutes 205x3
> Leg press 315x6 315x6
> Seated calve raises 140x15 140x14 140x15 140x17 30 second rests


 lookin good!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 12, 2005)

Bent over rows 135x8 135x9 135x7 135x7
 30 second rests
 Wide grip pull ups BWx18 (PR) BWx6
 wide grip pull downs 120x7 (cheated on the last 3)
 close grip pull downs 105x6  (cheated on the last 2)
 full rest
 Pull ups bwx9 (cheated on the last 4)


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 12, 2005)

Keep it up my Friend, nice and solid w/o there!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 13, 2005)

Bench press 135x11 145x7 145x6
 Incline DB's 50x6 50x8 50x7
 Incline chest press machine 50(each arm)x8 30x7 dropset
 DB shoulder press 35x8 35x7 35x7 my shoulders were really fried from chest I couldn't do any more.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 14, 2005)

I can't keep up with working out 5 days a week any more. New split is 
 Monday -tri's bi's shoulders (going to do more volume for arms now)
 Tuesday-legs
 Wendesday-rest
 Thursday- chest back
 Friday-rest
 Saturday-deadlifts
 Sunday-rest


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 14, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I can't keep up with working out 5 days a week any more. New split is
> Monday -tri's bi's shoulders (going to do more volume for arms now)
> Tuesday-legs
> Wendesday-rest
> ...


Your still working out 5 days a week though LOL!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 14, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Your still working out 5 days a week though LOL!


 No, just monday tuesday thursday and friday.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> No, just monday tuesday thursday and friday.


O I'm sorry I thought I read you were doing mon,tues, thur through sat.  I apologize.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 15, 2005)

Lol, don't worry about it.

 CG bench 135x8 135x7 135x5
 Dips BW+25x9 BW+25x8 Bw+25x8 BWx8
 Rope pull downs 45x12
 DB curls 40x9 40x8 40x5
 BB curls 70x10  was tired after the DB's
 Negitive BB curls 70x2
 DB shoulder press 35x9 35x8 40x3 35x7 35x8
 Machine press 140x9
 Machine lateral raises 80x12 80x9

 I'm going to enter a pull up comp. with my friend from the gym in october. So I'm going to be doing some endurence with pull ups now.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 16, 2005)

Great day today, muscle memory kicked in lately and I'm just a few pounds lighter than before the beach. Squats are also going back up finally.

 ATF squats 185x10 205x9 215x7 215x6 215x6. I think I am strongest with a narrow stance, my heels were about 6 inches apart on these.

 Leg press 330x12 380x7.

 seated calve raises 140x15 140x13 140x14 140x20 30 second rests.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 16, 2005)

Keep it up with those front squats, bro, they have given me nothing but success.  I did heavy back squats last night, and they kicked my ass, but you rarely see anyone doing really good front squats.  They are one of my new favorites.  Way to go.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome w/o's goin on here my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 16, 2005)

Damn man awsome lookin w/o there!!  Keep it up brotha!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 18, 2005)

Bench press 145x8 (PR) 145x7 145x6
 Incline DB press 50x9 (PR) 50x9 50x8
 Flies 25x9

 Bent over rows 135x10 135x9 145x8 (PR)145x8 (cheated on last one)
 Wide grip pull ups BWx10 BWx10 BWx8 one minute rests
 Close grip pull downs 120x9

 I really felt the back work today, great work out.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

Great w/o there and Congrats on the PR's my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats on the PR's!  

So whens this pull up contest?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 18, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> So whens this pull up contest?


 Some time in late october, I think I can hit ~25 right now, my friend can do 38. He's been training for a while though. I've done 2 other comps like this before, got first in one, fifth in the other.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 19, 2005)

Deadlifts 205x10 225x9 245x10 255x1  (dropped to 245 and did two more) 225x9 225x7.

 Leg curls 95x10 100x9 100x9 (one minute rests)

 Machine crunches 110x15 125x10 125x10

 DB shurgs 60x10 65x10 70x10 

 I had to stay in the gym for an hour today, so I just did that other stuff to waste time.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 19, 2005)

Good lifts there my Friend!!! I bet you get 255 for 4 reps next time!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lifts there my Friend!!! I bet you get 255 for 4 reps next time!!!


agreed!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't really understand why, but I accually gained a little size, and weight less than I did last time I measured.
 Arms same
 thighs .25 increase
 forearms same
 calves same
 chest .5 increase
 waist same
 glutes .25 increase

 weight is 5 pounds less lol.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 21, 2005)

This isn't really a big change from my last routine, just changing it to all free weights and put biceps after back. I am training for track and the pull up comp, so that work is in there too. I wish squat racks didn???t cost so much, I could work out at home with this.

 Monday-CG bench, weighted dips, skull crushers, military press, DB side raises, 50 pull ups (for the competition, I will increase this once I can do it in 3 sets, with 3 minute RI)
 Tuesday-ATF squats, front squats, Standing calve raises (I will hold the barbell)
 Wednesday-rest
 Thursday-DB bench (I will do BB bench every once in a while), incline DB bench, flies, bent over rows, wide grip pull ups, ghetto t bar rows, DB curls
 Friday- rest
 Saturday-deadlifts, one set of straight leg deadlifts, shrugs
 Sunday-run

 On another note, I start school back this thursday. My diet is better during school, because I am awake more hours, so I eat more. I didn't meet my goal, but it was my fault for drinking. I did come close though, 163 was my heaviest this summer ( I was hoping for 165). Hopefully it won't take much longer to gain that back.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

Positive changes there, be happy my Friend!!! Lookin good, keep it up and do it to it in College!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Positive changes there, be happy my Friend!!! Lookin good, keep it up and do it to it in College!!!


 College? I'm going to 10th grade lol.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 22, 2005)

CG bench 145x6 135x9 140x7
 Dips BW+25x11 BW+30x9 BW+30x8
 Skull crushers 60x12 (too light) 70x8 (good set)
 DB curls 40x9 40x7 (remembered during the second set I put biceps on back day)
 Military press 80x7 (lol, my shoulders were killed from triceps) 80x6 80x6
 DB press 35x6 35x7
 DB side raises 20x10 20x9

 Good work out.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh yea, about those pull ups. My arms are way to tired for that, I guess I'm going to do them on sunday and back day.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Oh yea, about those pull ups. My arms are way to tired for that, I guess I'm going to do them on sunday and back day.


Sounds like a good idea my friend!  Solid lookin w/o!

LOLOL about the bi's...I hate when I do things like that!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh man, bad work out today. I didn't get enough sleep and school starts tomorrow, so I wasn't mentally with it. I also spent all day riding my bike and swimming at the pool. So I wasn't physically with it either.

 ATF squats 185x9 185x10 200x7 200x6
 Front squats 135x9 135x8
 Calve raises with a barbell 225x14 225x13 225x12 225x14 holy crap it is so hard to balence with a barbell.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> College? I'm going to 10th grade lol.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 25, 2005)

DB bench 65x8 65x5 60x8
  DB incline 55x8 55x7 55x8
  Peck deck 130x11
  Bent over rows 135x10 145x8 145x8 135x9
  Wide grip pull ups 13, 9, 8
  close grip pull downs 120x9
  DB curls 40x3 (damn my biceps were tired) dropped to 35 and got 5 more.

  I don't know why, but the last few work outs a got huge pumps. I never got them before the last couple of weeks.

 Edit: Oh yea, school started today. I only know 2 people in all my classes lol. These classes are incredibly easy, public school sucks.


----------



## Henshaw05 (Aug 26, 2005)

Pizza ain't going to harm you.
What kind was it anyway? (pepperoni?)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 26, 2005)

Henshaw05 said:
			
		

> Pizza ain't going to harm you.
> What kind was it anyway? (pepperoni?)


 YOu mean the pizza I talked about like 11 pages ago lol? It was pepperoni from little ceasers.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 27, 2005)

Deadlifts 185x9 (I don't know why, but that was unusually hard) 225x10 245x9 *265x6 *(Big PR, only did 255x3 last week) 225x9

 This was one of the best work outs I ever had. That was also one of the most, maybe the most, I have increased in one week. Does anyone know if wearing nike shocks (~1.5 inch elevated heel) would make a big difference in the weight I pull? I always wear them in the gym and never thought about it until now.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

Awesome PR my Friend!!! Way to go!!! I wouldn't think that the shoes would matter, YOU pulled the weight!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2005)

Heya man damn good workout!  Congrats on the PR!!!

I don't think they will affect it much....that weight brought them shocks right down to level ya know LOL.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 29, 2005)

CG bench 145x8 (PR) 140x8 140x8
  Dips BW+25x10 BW+30x9 BW+35x7
  Skull crushers 70x9

  military press 80x7 (my shoulders are so weak after a tricep work out, it's embrassing lol) 80x6 80x6 80x5 
  DB press 35x9 35x7
  DB lateral raises 25x12 25x9


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> CG bench 145x8 (PR) 140x8 140x8
> Dips BW+25x10 BW+30x9 BW+35x7
> Skull crushers 70x9
> 
> ...


Good lookin w/o my friend!  Solid #'s!

I agree after tri's delts atre nearly impossible.  I'd switch it up and do delts first then tri's.  Just my 2 cents though!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o my friend!  Solid #'s!
> 
> I agree after tri's delts atre nearly impossible. I'd switch it up and do delts first then tri's. Just my 2 cents though!


 I thought about that, but you use shoulders when working triceps and you don't really use your triceps in working delts. So your delts would fail before your triceps.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 30, 2005)

Brother Michael, I would tend to agree with Brother Bolt on this one!!! But you do what you feel your comfortable and better at my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I thought about that, but you use shoulders when working triceps and you don't really use your triceps in working delts. So your delts would fail before your triceps.


My tri's get hit when doing delts...but mainly the Milt Press.  I know for sure b/c I can't put up jack when I do tri's before delts.  The shoulders are pretty much involved in everything....theres real no way around it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 31, 2005)

ATFsquats (I don't know if I mentioned this before, but I don't go as far as possible, I go until my hamstrings touch my calves. It's only a few inches from complete bottom) 185x10 205x10 215x7 215x7
 Front  squats (as far as possible) 135x10 165x8 165x8
 15 second rests
 BB calve raises 225x10 (fell forward) 225x12 225x11 225x11 

 My squats are going back up, hopefully they will stay up this time.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice work, Hater.  I've never been able to get the feel of front squats.  How long did you do them before they felt comfortable?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

Good work man....not many can move that sort of weight ATF!!!  Your lucky you can actually squat bud!  I know I can't...

I never got the hang of front squats....tried and tried again and never could.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Hater. I've never been able to get the feel of front squats. How long did you do them before they felt comfortable?


 I could do them correctly my first time, but they really hurt wereI held the bar, until last week. I haven't been doing them since june though.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I never got the hang of front squats....tried and tried again and never could.


 What was the problem? Couldn't balance or something?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 1, 2005)

DB press 65x11 (because my spotter helped me with every rep! He wouldn't listen to me.) 65x6 (didn't wait long enough) 60x8
 DB incline 55x7 50x13  50x11 lol 55 was too heavy, and 50 was too light.
 Bad chest work out

 Bent over rows 145x9 145x8 145x8 145x9 (cheated last 2)
 Wide grip pull ups BWx14 BWx11 BWx9 BWx10 BWx8 
 Close grip pull ups BWx8 BWx7

 I tired to do one set of bicep curls but I couldn't even curl 30 for one rep! Great back work out and bicep work out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> What was the problem? Couldn't balance or something?


Yea I was still to new to lifting I guess b/c I couldn't grasp the concept of "sitting" into the squat.  I would always lean forward to much and just be off balanced.  That was a few years ago.  I still lean forward to much on normal squats....don't really know how to correct it.  But I don't squat anymore b/c of my shoulder so I have time to figure it out I guess LOL.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 3, 2005)

Deadlifts (I forgot to do them angel style!!!!) 225x10 265x6 (barely missed 7) 265x5 245x8 245x10
 Still leg deadlifts 135x10 135x11 my lower back felt raped before these sets, that's why it's so light.
 Shrugs 70x10 70x10 70x9

 My lower back is already sore. Looking for that 7th rep next week.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I was still to new to lifting I guess b/c I couldn't grasp the concept of "sitting" into the squat. I would always lean forward to much and just be off balanced. That was a few years ago. I still lean forward to much on normal squats....don't really know how to correct it. But I don't squat anymore b/c of my shoulder so I have time to figure it out I guess LOL.


 That's the most common problem with people new to front squats. I have never seen someone fall backwards on front squats, I've seen many fall forward. If you lean forward on back squats your lower back might not be up to par with your legs. Or you could be pushing off the front of your feet.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Deadlifts (I forgot to do them angel style!!!!) 225x10 265x6 (barely missed 7) 265x5 245x8 245x10
> Still leg deadlifts 135x10 135x11 my lower back felt raped before these sets, that's why it's so light.
> Shrugs 70x10 70x10 70x9
> 
> My lower back is already sore. Looking for that 7th rep next week.


Great w/o BRother Michael!!! I bet you get that 7th rep and then some, lookin solid my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

I threw in some front squats (very light, only 95 lbs) this week.  My neck has been stiff, and I thought it would be a good way to squat without stressing it more.  They are more comfortable than I remember, but when I looked back I saw that for some reason I had tried them on a smith machine.  No idea why...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I threw in some front squats (very light, only 95 lbs) this week. My neck has been stiff, and I thought it would be a good way to squat without stressing it more. They are more comfortable than I remember, but when I looked back I saw that for some reason I had tried them on a smith machine. No idea why...


 Yea I wouldn't think about doing them on a smith. To get used to heavy weight (so it's comfortable when you do them heavy) just unrack heavy weight and stand with it. That's what I did at first.


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey Man, Just got to reading your journal, seem to have been doing a good job. 
Are you still doing this split?


			
				ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I can't keep up with working out 5 days a week any more. New split is
> Monday -tri's bi's shoulders (going to do more volume for arms now)
> Tuesday-legs
> Wendesday-rest
> ...



Or a variant of this?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey Man, Just got to reading your journal, seem to have been doing a good job.
> Are you still doing this split?
> 
> 
> Or a variant of this?


 I'm still doing that, except biceps on back day. I don't train them directly at all anymore though actually.


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 4, 2005)

So you do Tri's alone?


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 4, 2005)

And how about Delts?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> So you do Tri's alone?


 Monday is triceps and shoulders.


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 4, 2005)

If you have time you should try to do delts on Saturday also, It would interrupt neither back or bi's and would not affect tri???s on Monday.

Or maybe do bi's and delts on Monday and tris and back on Saturday

Do you have Cables at you Gym?

You seem to be doing type of lifts for strenght lifters, I thought you were bulking.
I can understand doing strength type exercises for example Bi???s lats legs, but you sould try to get some size in all you delts, your tris and your chest, which you should incorporate some DB flies at many different angles.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> If you have time you should try to do delts on Saturday also, It would interrupt neither back or bi's and would not affect tri???s on Monday.
> 
> Or maybe do bi's and delts on Monday and tris and back on Saturday
> 
> ...


 Do delts on saturday and monday? Or just saturday? I find that my triceps grow better when done with a smaller muscle. I did chest and tris for 4 months and saw no results. I have been doing triceps and shoulders for a few weeks now and I gained .25 inches on my arms already. I don't want to move that right now. I have cables at my gym. I'm doing only free weights right now. 

 For me it's all about the compound lifts to grow. I will add some flies to see if it helps, I guess it wouldn't hurt. Thank you very much for your advice.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh, and while i'm posting in my journal, nothing like a great set of dead lifts to immobablize you the next day. I'm so sore I can barely stand.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 5, 2005)

CG bench 145x9 (PR, Never done that on regular bench either) 145x7 145x6
 Dips BW+35x8 (PR) BW+35x7 BW+35x8
 Skull crushers 80x3 (too heavy) 70x9 (immediately after 80)
 DB press 40x13 45x9 (PR)45x12 (PR again) 45x7
 Lateral raises 25x11 25x9

 Lots of PR's today.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats on the PRs!  Looks like a great day!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2005)

Damn good job on the PRs!!!!  Congrats.

I never understood my squats.  I do lean forward alot but my lower back is pretty strong.  I deadlift more then I squat.  I mean its nothing crazy I think its like 225x6 and my rack deads I hit 315x1.

I do tend to press off with my toes b/c I lean forward so much.  I'm not sure why I do this.  I think front squats may bother my shoulder though...what do you think holding the weight like that?  I mean all the weight being pressing between my delts and traps just sounds like it will hurt my bad shoulder.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn good job on the PRs!!!!  Congrats.
> 
> I never understood my squats. I do lean forward alot but my lower back is pretty strong. I deadlift more then I squat. I mean its nothing crazy I think its like 225x6 and my rack deads I hit 315x1.
> 
> I do tend to press off with my toes b/c I lean forward so much. I'm not sure why I do this. I think front squats may bother my shoulder though...what do you think holding the weight like that? I mean all the weight being pressing between my delts and traps just sounds like it will hurt my bad shoulder.


 Do them olympic stlye. Racking (this refers to the way olympic lifters hold a finished clean) the weight will take a lot of weight off your shoulders. Do under 5 reps with this stlye though, or your posteriar delts will get to tired. I would have to see your form to tell what you what's wrong with your front squats. Do you have a video camera? You could just have someone take multiple pictures I with a digital camera.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn good job on the PRs!!!!  Congrats.
> 
> I never understood my squats.  I do lean forward alot but my lower back is pretty strong.  I deadlift more then I squat.  I mean its nothing crazy I think its like 225x6 and my rack deads I hit 315x1.
> 
> I do tend to press off with my toes b/c I lean forward so much.  I'm not sure why I do this.  I think front squats may bother my shoulder though...what do you think holding the weight like that?  I mean all the weight being pressing between my delts and traps just sounds like it will hurt my bad shoulder.




try and stick your ass out first before you even bend your knees.  this will set the path of the bar over the arch of your foot.  as you decend make sure that you are pushing your feet out, like you want to press with the outer part of your shoe.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Do them olympic stlye. Racking (this refers to the way olympic lifters hold a finished clean) the weight will take a lot of weight off your shoulders. Do under 5 reps with this stlye though, or your posteriar delts will get to tired. I would have to see your form to tell what you what's wrong with your front squats. Do you have a video camera? You could just have someone take multiple pictures I with a digital camera.


Na sorry bud no one to take pics or record me....I wish I did but its a negative lol.

As for the form your talking about....do you have a picture b/c I don't know much about oly lifts or their form sorry man!



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> try and stick your ass out first before you even bend your knees.  this will set the path of the bar over the arch of your foot.  as you decend make sure that you are pushing your feet out, like you want to press with the outer part of your shoe.


I do start with my ass out first then start to bend at the knees and come down but I still lean way to far forward.  Starts to mix between like a GM and a squat lol.  Even at a very light weight I lean forward or lose my balance.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 6, 2005)

ATF squats 185x10 205x9 215x7 215x5 (failed coming up on 6)
 Front squats 165x9 165x8 165x8
 Overhead squats 65x10 85x9 85x9 (I was so tired from regular squats)
 Didn't do calves, I'll do them thursday. I was to tired.

 Deadbolt: I'll find you some pictures, I have to do a spanish project though, so it might be tomorrow unless I finish early.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Na sorry bud no one to take pics or record me....I wish I did but its a negative lol.
> 
> As for the form your talking about....do you have a picture b/c I don't know much about oly lifts or their form sorry man!
> 
> ...




how wide is your stance?  how high is the bar on your back?  got a video?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how wide is your stance? how high is the bar on your back? got a video?


 He said he doesn't have access to pictures or videos. 

 Deabolt http://www.stumptuous.com/badsquat.html it shows you how to front squat if you scroll down past back squat. She has the bar in rack position. It also explains what to do.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how wide is your stance?  how high is the bar on your back?  got a video?


No vid or pics Im poor LOL but I wish I did.  

Stance use to be narow but I've tried widening it up to roughly shoulder width.

Bar is pretty high on the back b/c of my shouder....I can't really bring my arm back far enough and if I do it hurts like a bitch with all that pressure on it.  People let the bar ride like by their rear delts but I have trouble pinning it between my traps and delts....I need to keep it a tad higher then that or else I'm in alot of pain!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> He said he doesn't have access to pictures or videos.
> 
> Deabolt http://www.stumptuous.com/badsquat.html it shows you how to front squat if you scroll down past back squat. She has the bar in rack position. It also explains what to do.


Thanks for the info bud...I'll read it tomorrow b/c I have to get up early for class but the pics help.

I tried the same motion she is doing for back squats and I have a hard time doing it without weight!!!  I lose my balance and just always want to lean forward.  Its actually a struggle for me to do the motion with no weight at all.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 8, 2005)

DB bench 65x6 (so close to 7) 60x12 (I hate how big a difference 5 pounds makes) 60x10
 DB incline 55x9 55x8 55x8
 Flat flies 20x10 25x11
 Bent over rows 145x9 145x8 145x9 145x7
 Wide grip pull ups BWx12 BWx13 (cheated on last few) BWx9 (cheated on last few) bwx10 (cheated on all 10 lol)
 Close grip pull ups BWx6 BWx9 (cheated on all)

 I was to tired for pull ups today. When I say cheated I push up with my feet.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 10, 2005)

I am not deadlifting this week. For four reasons. I didn't get enough sleep, I am getting a cold, I want to see if my squats go up when I don't dealift (making sure I get enough rest between days, and my lower back feels like I very slightly pulled a muscle. I think it was from picking up the 65 pound dumbbells for my chest work out with a round back.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I am not deadlifting this week. For four reasons. I didn't get enough sleep, I am getting a cold, I want to see if my squats go up when I don't dealift (making sure I get enough rest between days, and my lower back feels like I very slightly pulled a muscle. I think it was from picking up the 65 pound dumbbells for my chest work out with a round back.


Good idea to rest the back up...you screw that up you really screw alot of workouts up!

Good lookin chest w/o though bro!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 12, 2005)

CG bench 145x8 135x9 145x6
 Dips BW+35x10 BW+45x7 BW+40x8 (PR)
 skull crushers 70x9
 military press 95x9 105x6
 DB press 40x10 40x9
 DB lateral raises 20x10 20x10


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 13, 2005)

ATF squats 185x10 205x10 225x6 (finally back in to 225) 225x4
 Front squats (deep as possible, these were also very explosive) 165x9 165x9 165x10
 Overhead squats 65x10 95x0 85x0 (you know you had a good leg workout when your shoulders give out lol)
 seated calve raises 90x15 180x9 180x8 90x20

 Such a good work out. Only thing is I think this means I don't get enough rest in between squats and deadlifts. I will deadlift this week and if my squats go back down I have to fix something.

 Also, I looked at the NC powerlifting records and I think I have a good shot at the state record for NC and SC. I have 21 months to train for it. I want to be in the 165 weight class. So, I am bulking until 170 and then doing powerlifting. The current record for the 165 weight class is: 
 Squat: 405 
 bench 292
 deadlift 455
 total 1105

 I have to gain around 90 pounds on the squats, maybe less. I don't care about bench I know I can't do that anyway. Deadlifts could be possible, I need 120 pounds for those.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 13, 2005)

Solid w/o Brother Michael!!! Don't have that defeatist attitude about the bench, I bet you could do it if you really tried my Friend!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o Brother Michael!!! Don't have that defeatist attitude about the bench, I bet you could do it if you really tried my Friend!!!


 I guess there is no harm in trying. Even if I don't get the record it will still help me to get the highest total.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 17, 2005)

Yesterday's work out:

Bench press 155x6 145x7 135x10 135x8
Incline DBs 55x9 55x8 55x8
Flies 25x11
Bent over rows 155x9 155x8 155x8
Wide grip pull ups BWx16 BWx11 BWx9 BWx8 (cheated on 4 of them) BWx7 (cheated on 3)
close grip negitives BWx4


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 17, 2005)

Todays work out
deadlifts 225x10 275x4 285x0 275x1 225x10
SLDL 185x9 195x8 195x7 195x8
leg curls 110x10 110x10

I stayed up until 2 am and got up at 8 so I was tired and couldn't pull as much today.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 19, 2005)

CG bench 145x8 145x7 135x10
Dips 45+bwx7 45+bwx6 BWx15
Skull crushers 70x8
Seated military press 105x7 95x9 95x8
Standing DB press 35x3 35x9
Lateral raises 25x10 25x10

Good work out. One of the high school BB players was in the gym tonight. He is 7'3 at least, I bet they kill this year.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

damn man some sick weights your moving around!!!  Kick ass brotha!!

Hows everything haven't heard much from ya!  C'mon gonna bs a little in here its all work no play


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 22, 2005)

Bench press 150x9 150x8 155x5
 Incline bench 55x9 55x9 55x8
 Flat flies 30x10 30x9 30x9
 Bent over rows 155x9 155x9 155x8
 Wide grip pull ups BWx14 BWx12 BWx9 BWx8 
 Negitives 3
 Db curls 30x9 back got too tired to do pull ups

 Two trainers came up to me during bench press and asked me if I wanted a job at the gym lol. If the boss Ok's a 16 year old working there I have a job.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 22, 2005)

Lookin good my Friend!!! Looks like your really progressing Brother Michael!!! Keep it up, are you serrious about the job? That would be cool!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin good my Friend!!! Looks like your really progressing Brother Michael!!! Keep it up, are you serrious about the job? That would be cool!!!


 I know, that would be awesome. I've applied to over 20 places and nothing, and then some guy just comes up and asks me if I want a job lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I know, that would be awesome. I've applied to over 20 places and nothing, and then some guy just comes up and asks me if I want a job lol.


   Cool my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2005)

Good work bud!!  Nice #'s there!!  

And damn getting offered a job at the gym...I've applied to a ton in my aea and they never called back.  Id take it man its great experience.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 24, 2005)

Deadlifts 225x10 265x9 (PR) 265x4 245x9
  SLDL 185x8 185x7 185x9
  (under 30 second rest intervals)
  Seated calve raises 130x18 130x17 130x14 130x10


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

great job.  PR's are always nice.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 26, 2005)

Close grip bench 145x6 140x8 140x7
 Dips BW+45x8 BW+45x7 BW+45x6
 Skull crushers 80x5
 Seated Military press 115x6 105x8 105x8
 DB press 40x4
 Lateral raises 25x10 30x9


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 28, 2005)

ATF back squat 225x9 (PR) 225x5 225x6
 Front squats 185x4 175x6 175x5
 Overhead squats 95x3 95x2
 Calve raises 180x3 (my calves were done, it hurt to do these)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 29, 2005)

I am so sore from yesterday, even my biceps are sore. Good work out, just a little sore to hit PR's.

 Bench 155x6 145x7 145x6
 Incline DBs 50x9 50x11 55x9
 Bent over rows 155x10 155x9 155x8 155x8
 Pull ups BWx14 BWx10 BWx14 (cheat) BWx12(cheat)
 Biceps kept giving out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2005)

Heya man workouts are lookin awsome!!  Yea it sux working out when your still sore but ya just gotta truck through it and keep kickin ass!  Your doing great bro!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm going to deadlift tomorrow, my legs are still to sore to do it today.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 3, 2005)

Didn't deadlift.
 Close grip bench 145x7 145x6 135x8
 Dips BW+45x8 BWx45x7 BWx15
 Skull crushers 70x10
 Military press 115x8 (PR) 115x7 105x7
 DB press 40x5
 Lateral raises 30x10 30x10


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 5, 2005)

EDIT: not doing this work out.

  I'm going to finish out this week and then do strength. I was sick today so I didn't work out.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 6, 2005)

Alright, scratch the above work out. I'm working with someone now to figure what to do.

 Bench 155x8 (PR?) 155x5 145x7 (1 minute rests, should have rested longer)
 Incline DB 55x9 (PR?)55x8 55x8
 DB flies 30x10 30x10

 Bent over rows 155x10 155x9 155x9 165x8 (PR I used slight momentium on the last few though)
 Pull ups 18 11 9 8 1 minute rests
 Ghetto T bar rows bar+75x10 bar+110x9 bar+110x9


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats goin on Brother Michael!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats goin on Brother Michael!!!


 Nothing too much. How have you been? I haven't talked to you in a while.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 8, 2005)

ME Squat/Deadlift day

  Box squats (2 weeks)/deadlifts (2 weeks)Box squats (2 weeks)good mornings (2 weeks)-(Primary)
  dimal deadlifts (2 weeks) glute ham raises(2 weeks) - 3 x 20 and 3 x failure with glute raises
  Decline weighted situps - 4 x 8-12
  calf raise - 2 x 8-12

  ME Bench Press Day:

  Bench Press (for 2 weeks) rack lock outs (2 weeks) - Work my way up to 1RM beginning with triples (Primary)
  CG Bench Press - 2 x 5-10
  Incline DB press - 2 x 5-10
  Bent over rows - 3 x 5-10
  Wide grip pull ups - 2xfailure

  Squat/deadlift Day:
  Speed squats 8 x 2 (50% (of 1rm)55% 60% back to 50% change every week) (Primary)
  Stiff legged deadlifts 5 x 5-10
  Hyper extensions 3 x 5-10

  DE Bench Press Day:
  Bench press - 9 x 3 with explosive speed (Primary)
  CG Bench Press - 2 x 5-10
  Military press press - 2 x 5-10
  Bent over rows - 3 x 5-10
  Wide grip pull ups - 2xfailure


 OK, this is going to be my westside routine. I am going to get advice from Mike ruggeria (SP) on it later, so it might change a little. For those you don't know Mike is one of the best westside lifters around today. He is amazingly strong.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 8, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> ME Squat/Deadlift day
> 
> Box squats (2 weeks)/deadlifts (2 weeks)Box squats (2 weeks)good mornings (2 weeks)-(Primary)
> dimal deadlifts (2 weeks) glute ham raises(2 weeks) - 3 x 20 and 3 x failure with glute raises
> ...


Awsome man!  I love watching westside LOL.  Just b/c I can't do it heh so I love to watch!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 8, 2005)

I haven't worked legs in like 2 weeks so I was weak as hell today. I'm not going to log work outs for a little bit until I get used to this kind of training.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 10, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I haven't worked legs in like 2 weeks so I was weak as hell today. I'm not going to log work outs for a little bit until I get used to this kind of training.


Git R Done!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 10, 2005)

I know I said I wasn't logging work outs for a while, but I hit a PR on everything but shoulder press today. So I'm going to log it.

 Bench (comp style) 95x3 115x3 135x3 155x3 175x4 195x3 205x1.5 (PR guessing a 210 bench)
 DB incline 60x7 60x8 (PR) 60x6
 Bent over rows 175x7(PR) 165x9 165x8
 Wide grip pull ups BWx20 (PR) BWx11
 Shoulder press 105x7 105x7 105x6
 Decline sit ups 45x20 45x20 45x20


----------

